# Hull Clinic Part 4



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

hi everyone - we have a new home, thought i would be first to post for a change!!

Hurrah its friday - hope everyone has something nice planned for the weekend.

love cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oooo Cat first post!  Well done.

As far as I am aware my tubes were unblocked successfully.  Prof Killick (such a lovely lovely man....as are Mr Lesny and cheeky Mr Maguinness) said that they all cheered when the fluid spilled out.  I then had a student nurse with me afterwards and she said the same.  It is at the back of my mind that when I start stims they might accumulate fluid again but not going to worry about that til I have to.

So....very briefly...a me post!  I cant start stims at the moment until my recipient is ready (egg sharing) so at the moment horrendous hot flushes, headaches, spots and looking and feeling pants.  Just want to start stims cos it really goes quickly from there doesnt it.

Readie if you are loitering...I am thinking of you.  Fingers crossed.

Just had a lovely chat with Sunnie...and could hear all the cute baby breathing noises little Isabella was making!  Am going to get to cuddle her on Monday!  Yay!  And they do say cuddling a newborn gives you luck.

I have to say Nottingham Clinic are great but not as lovely as Hull.  The clinical side of everything is very very hi-tech with you having scans and bloods at every appointment and the medication regime is obviously exactly what I need.  I cant have DP in with me for EC which we are both gutted about.  The nurses I have seen have been really nice...one was a bit matronly stern tho!  But again, they dont come close to the girls at Hull.  I have only seen one consultant, George Ndukwe, who is adorable...but then I always fall in love with my consultants!!

Vee...how are you?
Sarah...I would have cried too waving my bro off to get hitched.  Bless ya.
Caz...hope the above has reassured you even further.  Hull are ace...from the cleaner to the receptionists to the nurses and embryology team.

Love to everyone else.

Hope you are all ok...I am off out to collect my friends little boy who turned one this week.  Gonna go and meet DP for a birthday lunch....he is so cute we pretend he is ours!!  Haha.

Love
Anna x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Meant to say thank you to Rachel the Mod for such a lovely message to start us off with x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

OOOOH, Part 4 - Arnt we chatterboxes      !!

What a lovely day today, i took my dog down to the beach earlier, it was so warm, and the beach was deserted.

Hope everyones ok

anna - hope you can start stiming soon, like you say it always seems to go quicker once youve started stims. lots of         as always. xx

I got a letter through from Hull antenatal clinic today for me to have a booking in appt with them on the 1st October, so they can book me onto their system.  Might pretend i havnt had a bounty pack, see if i can blag another one!!!      

s
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Been on nights again but now back in the land of the living ( I think )

Caz-at my gps we can only get blood results if we write to the practice nurse   Don't know if it's worth asking if you can do that. I got so stressed out chasing up results. I swear the nurse used to hide from me whenever I went into the surgery.  

Cat-are you hanging in there? Hope you're taking it easy.

Scooby-surely you should get 2 bounty packs anyway-one for each bubba    Wish I lived near a beach.

Anna-get plenty of cuddles in on monday and tell us all about it. Poor you downregging for so long and in this heat. I agree about Nottingham-I didn't get to know the nurses that well. I even asked if I could have my 6 week scan at Hull but I wasn't allowed. I really wanted to share my special moment with them. But-needs must-you are on a drug regime that's personal to you and you will get monitored so much more closely. Stimming goes so quick and you don't have time to think-you're too busy driving up and down that flipping motorway!

Claire-any news?

Hi to everyone else. Going to do a few jobs whilst Sophie is in bed

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone help.......?

were going on a murder mystery night in 2 weeks for my SILs birthday...... The theme is a 1930s party.......

Does anyone have any suggestions on where on earth i might be able to buy/hire a 1930s evening gown, that will fit over my ever expanding belly.....??
From what i can make out, a long empire cut dress is going to be my best bet.....

Ive been trawling the tinternet for hours now looking, but 30`s stuff is somewhat thin on the ground.  ( 20's would be so much easier    )  Dont mind if its hire/buy.

Any ideas would be gratefully received!!!   

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

This warm weather is doing my head in ............. its sooooo hot!!!

Scooby how did you get on with your outfit search?  I think there are a couple of fancy dress hire shops in hull but isnt that a bit far to come??

Sarah - poor you being on nights.  I dont think i could cope with that!  I need my beauty sleep, even more so at the moment.  I have been having sneaky afternoon naps.  Lovely!

Well i have started packing my hospital bag today.  Everyone said all baby stuff needs washing before use, so have been washing my tiny babygrows and vests etc today.  Have also been out to buy breast pads (lovely) - cant wait to have leaky boobs ha ha ha.

I cant believe i will be meeting baby in a couple of weeks now.  Starting to get a bit scared of being a rubbish mum!

How is everyone else - having a good weekend i hope.

Hubby has gone to check on the progress of the builders (they started this week).  Hopefully they should be done within 6 weeks.  Hurrah!

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

Don't be silly-you're going to be a wonderful mum. You and Libby have been through so much together already and she sounds like she's thriving. She knows that she's loved and that's the main thing. You can't be expected to know everything at first but it's amazing how much comes naturally. I'd never changed a nappy but when she cried I picked her up and changed her without thinking about it-I was so chuffed with myself. I'm still learning new things now.
I remember washing all the baby clothes and getting all emotional. I still do but it's because I'm thinking not more washing  

Hope the house is ok
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya everyone,
Been a bit quiet on here so i thought that i would post a lil message.
I have been trying to upload a big bump picture but can't seem to manage it- how frustrating!!!

I am on maternity leave now and finding it very boring- convinced that i am going into labour every second- gosh i am so neurotic.

Mr Maguiness reckons that i will be induced at some point next week- aaaagggghhhhh- something to do with balance of risks and not wanting me to go over 40 weeks.

By the way- went to Boars nest and the food was fab- in particular the puddings- portions are small- and expensive but for a special treat defo worth it.

Take care all- hope everyone is well.
Love Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ooh claire - being induced next week, how exciting!!!  I bet you can't wait to meet your little baby.  Have you got everything ready??  Hospital bag packed?  All your baby shopping done?

I tried to start packing my hospital bag tomorrow and then realised I didnt't actually have a bag big enough.  Was planning on using our mini suitcase trolley but by the time i put my towel, dressing gown and slippers in it, there wasnt any room for baby stuff!  Am off now to try and find something more suitable. 

I am hoping to get my date tomorrow.  I had such a bad night last night.  By 3 a.m. I still hadnt been to sleep due to the pain (it was making me feel sick) so went downstairs made a cuppa etc and watched some telly and went back to bed at 5 a.m. but was awake again at 6 a.m. so got up to make hubby a bacon sarnie before work and have been up since.  I feel so terrible but the pain wont let me sleep.  

So, maybe we will be in hospital together afterall!

Hope everyone is ok and not too bored at work.  I feel so mean saying that being on maternity leave but its not as fun as i thought it would be because all my friends and family are at work so there is nothing to do!

Cat xxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

cat - i hsve told my SIL that i cant make it to the fancy dress, theres no way i;ll find something suitable to wear without spending a small fortune, and i found out that it includes a 4 course meal, quite late in the evening.  Considering i want to throw a party if i can stomach lunch, i think it would be a waste of money as i wouldnt be able to enjoy it.    

Ohhh, how exciting, packing your hospital bag.  Hope the builders finish on time, youll have to have your dh keep a close eye on them and keeps cracking the whip!!

Claire - cant believe you will probably be getting to meet your little one next week!!  Are you all organised?

Hi everyone else, hope your all ok.

Well ive got my 16 wk appointment with the midwife at Brid tomorrow.  Ive got a booking in appointment on the 1st October at Hull, (i got a letter the other day, and another set of midwife notes to carry round! ) and i got my date today for my 20 week scan at Brid - 9th October.  Yippee!!!!! Cant wait to find out if its boys / girls / both!!      

Anyay im off to start tea.

s
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well if we are placing bets i bet it is one of each!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning

Claire-how exciting. Bet you're rushing around getting everything ready now.

Cat-hope you get a date today. Sounds like you've had enough now. Wonder if you and Claire will be in together.

Scooby-You've got a lot of appointments to keep you busy! I think    

Hi everyone else hope you are all ok
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sarah - yes hopefully will get a date today but my appointment isnt until 4:45.  Have one with another consultant at 1:45 so will be coming home in between appointments which is a pain but nevermind!

Have been out buying breast feeding bras and nighties this morning.  They are even more frumpy than the maternity bras!  Hubby will be pleased.  

Scooby hope your appointment goes well today.  I bet you have to have loads of appointments with it being twins.  I reckon you will get more scans too which is a bonus.  I have had seven scans so far but i find them so reassuring, especially in the early days before baby moves and when you have stopped feeling sick!

Claire - have you got a date to be induced yet?  I dont know about you but i think i will be going to the hospital with a suitcase - you need so much stuff its ridiculous. 

I am hoping to go to the ward this week and the SCBU because i want to double check i have everything.  Also, i dont want to get a shock when i see what the SCBU is like with all the babies on monitors etc.  I would rather know before hand so i can prepare myself but i am sure it wont be as bad as i think.

Take care all

love cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

My appointment went well today, just a quick blood pressure check and she listened to the heartbeats, DH wasnt at sea today either so he got to come with me & hear them too    

They havent made me another appointment though, theyve told me to ask Hull what the plan is when i go for my booking appointment on the 1st, as Hull might want to see me all the time and might want to do all my scans. Im hoping to still be able to keep my 20 wk scan at brid though as i know DH will be back from sea in time that day. (ive already checked the tide times for that day!!  )

Also i noticed on my new set of notes that hull have sent me, on the front, where they put my sticker with my name on it and stuff, it says Mr Maguinnes (sp??)  Does anyone know if that means he will be my specialist?  or does his name go on all of them?

Cat - how did your appointments go today, have they given you a date yet?

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi scooby

I think it means Mr Maguinness is going to be your obstetrician because on the front of my notes it says Mr Lindow and thats who i see.  I think he has a lot to do with IVF babies.  I am only seeing Mr Lindow because of my surgical and thyroid history.  

I wouldnt say anything about your scan date at Brid, just leave it and then you can have two 20 weeks scans, one at brid and one at hull and you will get two lots of pics!  Lucky you!

My appointment went ok today.  I have been given an appointment with my anaesthetist next tuesday to discuss my options for the caesarean and i assume he will book me in, i am not sure, but Mr Lindow today said it would be at 32 weeks give or take a few days but will only be at short notice.  

I asked today if i could make an appointment to go to the special care baby unit as i have loads of questions etc and i also wanted to look round the ward but the midwife today said they have stopped doing the visits as they are too short staffed and dont have the time!  Very reassuring!!  So i shall be going in unprepared which is not what i wanted but i am trying to tell myself everythinh will be fine.

How is everyone else - very quiet on here - Anna have you got a date yet to start stimming, Claire have you got your date??

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Cat-if I was you I would ring the scbu directly and explain your situation. Tell them you're really worried and stressed out ( which you are ). You might get a sympathetic person ( hopefully ). I do think it's terrible though that you don't even get to chat to anyone. Wow-you'll know on tuesday when you're going to meet Libby.

Scooby-I agree with Cat. Keep your Brid appointment. Mr Mcguinness was my consultant too. You'll get plenty of scans and check ups with him. He likes to look after the ivf ladies.

Hi everyone have a nice day
Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Morning all
Isn't the weather lovely- although its so hot- I am struggling to get about- keep walking down newland ave- then worrying that i might not be able to make it back.

Scooby- do you actually live in Brid- I used to live there- well- until i was 18- If your hubby is a fisherman I might know him- i used to work at the Crane wharf cafe- do you know it- although that was really quite a long time ago now!!!!
Mr Maguiness- will be classed as your obstetritian (sp?) he is mine, and seems to like to keep a close eye on things when you have had ivf!!!

Anna- hows it going hun- have you started stimming yet- hope so and then the terrible headaches should get a bit better!!!

Cat- oh how annoying that you haven't been given a firm date for caesarian- must feel like you are just waiting now- I guess they need to fit you in when they are not busy.

I am pretty much the same as CAT - not really sure what will happen until I see Mr M next Thurs and he will decide what to do- I am really nervous about giving birth and am sure i will be totally crap!! I have a midwife appointment today and will ask a bit more about what is likely to happen next week. I am also convinced that my baby will be HUGE- did you see the 14lb baby on telly last week- I should NOT have watched that programme!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Claire

I'm always on newland ave-going there as soon as Sophie wakes up actually. We probably pass each other all the time. I'll think it's you now every time I see a pregnant woman.
Small world
sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Claire - i saw the programme on the telly about the 14 lb baby too but i'm sure your baby won't be that big.  The consultant can usually give a rough estimate from your scans and how big your bump is - have they not said?  Don't worry about the birth you will be fine - apparently your natural instincts just take over and you know what to do without thinking about it.  My friend said time flies when you are in labour even if its for hours and then suddenly the midwife says to push and then you have a baby in your arms!  You will be too excited to be scared!  My consultant thinks Libby will weigh about 3 to 4 lbs when she is born as she is measuring bigger than my dates.  He also said to try and eat more (yes even chocolate) so she can build up her fat stores.  Thats like music to a women's ears.  Permission to eat - how cool is that!!!

Sarah - i have a plan to get me into the SCBU.  My friend's baby was in the SCBU earlier this year because her son was born with club feet and he needed a few ops bless him when he was born.  The nurses said for her to come back and pay them a visit so i am going to tag along next week!  Hopefully they will be able to spare me five or ten minutes.

Having a nice week - my brother and sister in law are over from Sydney visiting so they are keeping me busy.  Off for a scrummy carvery tea at that pub near waitrose tonight which i love.  Its worth going for the cauliflower cheese alone!

Where is everyone else - hope you are all not working too hard!

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

I'm here-Sophie's been at nursery so I've been cleaning etc. I thought it'd give me a rest when she went but I end up busier. 

Enjoy your tea and eat lots. Wow-how cool is that actually having permission to pig out!

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Im here too  , i just dont have anything interesting to say      

Went into town this morning and treated myself to 2 new maternity tops from new look.  Ive been living in those smock type tops that have been in the shops, but seen as i have a proper bump now i thought it was time i showed it off instead of hiding it!!

Just placed my stationary order for the business, and i get a free 1kg box of farmhouse biscuits free with my order, so tomorrow i will be stuffing my face!!     Cat - i dont even need a doctor to tell me to eat - if i dont feel queasy, i seem to have my head permanantly in the fridge - making up for lost time!!!    

Hope everyones ok - Anna & readie lots of      
Caz - hows things with you?

S
xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sorry I've not been on the forum for a while (I have been lurking), but I now feel I can share some good news......

Do you remember I posted about trying the home ovulation kit - well someone must have been looking down on us those few nights.   I had been down regging for 10 days and I still hadn't started my period so thought I had better ring the clinic to rearrange my scan appointment.  I also did a pregnancy test just to make sure a miracle hadn't occurred.......and well it had!!!   We had done a Pi30  

I went in for a blood test on the Tuesday and it came back positive, did a repeat test on the Thursday and the HCG had more than doubled.  I got a slap on the wrist from the clinic for having unprotected sex during the treatment but they were thrilled for us as well.  (Just to let you girls know who are about to start your treatment, the first day of your treatment is classed as the first day of your cycle and NOT the first day of drugs as we thought  ).

4 years to the month after trying to conceive and we go and do it naturally.  There is still no way we can have been doing it at the wrong time of the month for the last 4 years!  Obviously my body had decided it had had enough of drugs and needles so decided to cooperate for once.  Maybe the biochemical pregnancy I had with the last IVF kick-started something in my system!

I had my first scan on Wednesday which was at 7 weeks and 5 days.  Everything was fine - the scan showed one sac with a very strong heartbeat and everything was growing where it should be.  I just lay there crying as I was so relieved everything was ok.  I had been panicking like mad as I haven't had any symptoms - no sore boobs, no sickness etc.  I feel very slightly nauseous around tea time but then that could just be me wanting to feel something.  I even did a couple of pregnancy tests within the last three weeks just to check I was pregnant and it wasn't some hideous joke.   

Both DH and I are still being abit cautious and trying not to get too excited until the 12 weeks have passed.  We have also made the decision not to tell our parents, family and friends until the twelve weeks are up - but I am not sure I can wait that long.  My parents are visiting this weekend and I just want to wave the scan photos around ;o)    I thought you guys deserved to know though    I may not post very often but the support from the Hull girls is amazing.

I had lost faith in miracles but obviously something was going right for us for once.  We just can't believe it.

Claire and Cat - it wont be long until you meet your baby's.  I hope everyone else is ok.  Anna I have PMed you.

Readie
x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

OMG!! READIE!!!!!

IJust read your post, im so so so so happy for you!!!!!!  And to get a natural  !!!

Im sitting here with a massive grin on my face for you hun!!         

Such good news, massive congratulations, im so so pleased for you.              

s
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry for being so crap on the forum.  Having a really bad time of it at the moment and just not getting chance to get on too.

Readie - fabulous news!!!!  Another miracle!!!!  Have emailed you hun.

Pi30 - wow...not long for you.  You have had EC girl so you can push a baby out...besides, you get a prize at the end!!!

Cat - not long now for you...good idea about getting a look around SCBU.  My niece was in there and she was the biggest on there.  My friend also had twins this week and hers are in there at the mo.

Sarah - how are you hun?  

Scooby - bet its ace buying maternity clothes...and enjoy the biccies.

Everyone else...love, luck and whatever you need comes to you from me!

I went to see Sunnie and Izzy on Monday.  She is absolutely gorgeous and she was sick on me and poo'd on me too and I didnt mind one little bit!  Sunnie is a complete natural and already they have a fab mother/daughter thing going on.  So sweet.

I am still no closer to stims.  My recipient isnt ready so I have to wait.  To be honest, its about week 6 now and I am ready for giving up and calling it a day.  Especially in my fragile emotional state!

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

OMG Readie

    I'm so pleased for you! Bet you're still in shock. I was wondering how you were getting on. I love stories of natural BFPs it's like sticking 2 fingers up to this whole crappy business isn't it.
What's the betting you end up flashing those scan piccies off very soon.
Please keep posting and let us know how you get on. You've made my day.

Anna-please hang on in there. I did a few down regs for 6 weeks and I could have seriously throttled someone.  
Surely baby sick AND baby poo must be a good omen 

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Readie when i read your post it brought tears to my eyes.  What a wonderful thing to happen.  You both must be so pleased.  Make sure you keep us posted of all your news.  Its good that you are feeling so well.  Fingers crossed you might get to skip the dreaded morning sickness.  Post a pic as soon as you can.  Make sure DH looks after you, get plenty of rest.


Anna - hang on in there - it will be worth it in the end.  Like sarah, i reckon the poo and puke must be a good sign of things to come! Sending you lots of      


love to everyone else.  Going to choose a new kitchen from MFI now as it would seem the builders have put my other one in the skip!

Cat xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your posts.  It's still sinking in.  Maybe if I had my head down the loo each day it would seem more real   (I'd better watch out what I wish for!).  

Denise was really sweet and said that even though it wasn't technically an IVF baby, because they had been through so much with us, they would consider it as one - she is so lovely. 

I've also finally managed to work out how to put a ticker up on my profile - I've always wanted one  

Well I'd better get back to cleaning the house before my parents arrrive tonight. We are looking after our friends black lab at the moment and there is black hair floating in tumble weeds across the wooden floors!  Thank god we have a mini schnauzer who doesn't shed hair (although Archie makes up for it with muddy footprints!!).  Maybe I will get my wish of 'head down the loo' .... as I am cleaning it  

Readie
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yay - you've got a baby ticker!!!!
I tell you what - it only seems like 5 mins ago when mine said 7 weeks and look at me now.  Time flies when you are pregnant so make sure you enjoy every minute.

xxx cat


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Awwww Readie- that is sooooo coool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It seems so long ago that i was having my 3rd ivf and did a test (as you do) just on the off chance- and it was positive. Its an amazing feeling isn't it- I bet u cannot sleep cos u are so excited.

Do you know- I also realised that 1 year ago today i started stimms for my second ivf- Gosh if only someone could have told me then what i know now- ie- that i would be about to drop in a years time- gosh it would have saved so much heartache.

I want to send huge (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))to the ladies on the Hull thread still trying to concieve- I know it must be hard everytime someone else gets a BFP......even though you wish everyone as much luck as yourself.
take care all


Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Evening all

OMG- Claire-your ticker says you've only 11 days to go  . Have you got anyone's number so you can let us know? 
Cat-you too? Have you got anyone's number? I'm happy to give either of you mine if you haven't.

I just wanted to second what Claire has said. It must be hard for those of you still ttc but you continue to be amazing support so huge   to all of you.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya girls  

I haven't posted for a while cos stupid computer went BANG!!! (after i hit it with a hammer  ) only joking, was thinking about it though!
Anyway i am up and running again now.(with a new one )

I cant believe how much i have missed!.............

Readie   !!! god you must be soooooo pleased Hun, bet that was such a suprise! but the best suprise you could have wished for hey!
a story like yours gives me hope, i am waiting to start treatment on my next cycle...... should be about 12th Oct, it will be my first ivf attempt but i  cant help thinking sometimes "it's not going to work" I no i shouldn't think like that.....be positive! but we have been trying for 7 yrs now and sometimes its hard to stay positive , so when i read your post it really did cheer me up    gives that little bit of hope of  what seems like a miracle.
congratulations again Hun,take care of yourself and enjoy every min of it xx

Anna- how is the treatment going so far Hun? 

scooby- how's u and your little ones? (hope there not still causing you too much sickness )
bet your bump has grown too, and your clothes shrunk!!   

hello to everyone i haven't mentioned hope your all well

love Caz xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi sarah - no i dont have anyone's number so if you could PM me yours i will make sure hubby texts you when D-day arrives!

cat xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG Readie...i had tears flowing when i read your post, i am so,so pleased for you and dh, how cool is that!
i am a bit of a lurker but we have had some sad news, my step-daughter has had an eptopic (quite a bad one) a couple of weeks ago, then got an infection...aww what a time she has had poor thing.x
I have had to take James (my eldest) to uni this weekend so we had a drive to Huddersfield, oh do i feel old!
i have a scan soon to check on the size of this little one, it feels long the m/w said (she's telling me!!) so she is going to send me for a sizing scan next week just to see what we are looking at, a few of you may remember me saying my dp was 10lb10 born so i think i would feel better if i knew how big s/he is. I hope everyone is ok, not long for a couple of us is it, how exciting!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Rach - can the scanner guess the weight of the baby from the measurements?  I have another scan on tuesday afternoon cos i will be having my c-section in the next week or so and I am so sure my baby will be quite big for gestation.  I have had lots of scans and when the midwife has plotted the measurements on the graph she is always bigger than the average.  I will be interested to know what they say.

I bet you are getting really excited now - i know I am.

Hey Caz - try to keep positive before you start your treatment.  You need to start thinking that it will work (lots of us are living proof!) rather than it wont.  On my first cycle i was quite negative thinking i was protecting myself if it didnt work out but a positive attitude is so much better, even on those crappy days when you feel poo because of the drugs and you wonder if its worthwhile - well it is and I am sure you will find out!!!!!  Look at how well you have done so far giving up smoking etc.  You should be proud of yourself girl!

Anna - wonder if you have a date for stimming yet?  The weather is supposed to be cooling down a bit now which might be a bit more comfortable.

Claire - any news yet??

Can't believe there are so many births due any time now on this thread.  

Love to everyone else

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Cat-have pm'd you my mobile number. There's going to be quite a few of you dropping at once isn't there? How exciting. When's your next appointment. Sorry you've probably said  

Rach-so sorry about your step daughter. Hope she's now on the mend. Let us know how the scan goes. Not long for you-have you got everything ready?

Caz-welcome back. I know it's hard to stay positive but there's no reason why ivf won't work for you. We're all here to support you so let us know how you're getting on.

Claire-are you still pregnant?  

Readie-how's you? Throwing up yet?

Scooby-you're quiet are you 3 ok?

Anna-hope you're ok

Sunnie-how's you and your gorgeous little girl? We could do with so more pics if you ever get the time.

Take care all and have a good day
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

I am having a rubbish day and have logged on to have a whinge.  

I am very worried about the northern rock situation as we have our mortgage with them, so dont quite know whats happening with that and now hubby has just been laid off at work (he has been working on the new shopping centre which is now nearly finished and the company he works for has no more contracts!).  This is so typical!

So apart from my grand dad being in hospital having treatment for cancer and being flooded out of my house EVERYTHING IS FINE!!!!

I think my stress levels are through the roof and i may be in dire need of some chocolate.  I am off to the shops now to get some.

Hope everyone else is having a better day.

Rant over

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Aw Cat   Sorry your having a rubbish time of it at the moment, please try and eat some choccy and chill out - you dont want to stress little Libby out!!

Im no financial expert but if you have a mortgage with Northern Rock, i wouldnt worry too much - you owe them money, not the other way round, so theres really nothing to worry about.  The government wont let anything bad happen, if anything, another bank will take over them, thats all, theres nothing anyone can do about it anyway so please dont stress yourself out!! 

Hope everyones ok, sory not been about much, just been really busy. Dont want to Jinx it, but ive been feeling a bit better this last week, and havent been sick, ive just gone back to being nauseous, so im hoping im over the worst. ( you watch i'll be sick now!!   ) But were all fine here ( i think!!)  just counting down till the 9th october - Yay!!
Got my boots vouchers through today, so i can go and claim my free changing bag.   

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Cat-did you get that chocolate? Hope you're calmer now.

Sorry you're having a bad day. I don't really have any words of wisdom apart from.....you're going to be a mummy soon to a beautiful baby girl
Has that helped at all?
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes am feeling a lot better now thanks girls.  I think I just let things get a little on top of me thats all but chocolate cures everything and then my asda shopping got delivered and I ate loads of that too.

Glad you are feeling a little less sick Scooby.  The middle part of pregnancy seems to be the best.  You get a little more energy and you feel a lot better.  

I got my free changing bag from boots the other day.  Its quite good.  It comes with a rolled up changing mat too which is quite handy and a free bottle of boots baby wash.

You should get two sets of vouchers with you having twins - you may need a bigger changing bag !!!!

Cat xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya Girls,
I am soooooooooooooooooooo boooooorrrrreeeeedddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gonna make a Honey and Lemon cake today. Whats everyone else up to?

Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning

I think we should all come to yours for some of that cake

How are you feeling?

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning all

Claire - I'm bored too just, still in my PJ's but my hospital appointment isnt until 2 pm so nothing to get dressed for just yet.  I am starting to get right into homes under the hammer on BBC1 in a morning.  How said am I

Well I am doing washing today, fun or what?!  

Have you had any false alarms yet??  I have started to get those braxton hicks things and its really quite scary and painful!!!  

Readie - any pregnancy symptoms yet??  

Anyone heard from anna??

Caz - hope you are feeling a bit more positive now hun.

well I am going to go and have a bath now.

Love cat xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Awwww think the oven might have been on too high- cake kooks burnt on top but runny in middle- how depressing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cat- let us know how appointment goes- re: date for having baby- how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MRSMC- will save u a bit of cake- burnt or NOT!!!!

Scooby- Being sick is a good sign apparently- although i know how annoying it is when people tell you that- cos i was spewing up till about 20 weeks. Maybe you have a couple of little tinkers in there.

Anna- Hows it going hun- are you managing not to have to much stress at work this cycle- remember to tell them to bugger off if u get hassle!!!


I have been having Braxtons for the last couple of weeks and midwife says that baby is 4/5ths engaged- Ohhhh craapppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have got to get this child out of me somehow!!!!!


Take care all
Love Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

OOh claire it sounds like you could be due any time then!  How exciting.

I think i am seeing the anaesthetist today to discuss my options although I think my only option is an epidural as i dont want to miss the birth by being asleep so dont quite know what its for!

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon

My little princess is poorly. She's got a virus and an ear infection. I totally freaked this morning because she was so sleepy and then I found a rash.    I suppose she's not done bad seeing as this is the first time I've had to take her to the doctors. Anyway, she's in bed now because all she wants to do is sleep.

Claire-made any more cakes yet? I could murder something sweet but I'm trying to be good. You should be making hot curries.

Cat-let us know how you get on. Definitely go for the epidural so you can see the birth. I'd be wanting to watch the surgery because I'm strange like that.  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Evening

Sarah - i do hope your princess gets better soon, poor thing.

Saw the anaesthetist and I have opted for this thing like an epidural but it stays in for up to three days for pain relief as well.  He said on looking at my medical records that i should prepare myself that after Libby has been born I made need a general anaesthetic as there is so much scar tissue on my tummy that sewing me up and putting me back together may take up to two hours and i might start feeling a bit freaked out.  I hope to avoid this if possible but at least I would be awake for Libby being born.

Still no date.  They want me to ring when i cant stand it any longer (I'm getting there!).  Had a bit of a cry at the clinic as my pain was so bad after they were feeling my tummy (they press so hard dont they!).  I had to go to the loo to be sick cos it hurt so much (sorry TMI!).  So am going to try and plod on a little longer.

Claire - I have heard about hot curries too, they are supposed to start off labour.  I have also heard that making love does too!  Might be the last chance you have for a while!!  Ha ha ha.

Take care all

cat xxx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sarah - I hope Sophie is feeling better.  It's probably good she is sleeping off the infection.  Good luck to all the ladies who are waiting to meet their bumps - it won't be long before there is more good news on this site.  

I've finally got round to scanning in the scan photo - he/she looks very relaxed!  Obviously too relaxed to give me any symptoms - still no sickness etc although I am starting to notice a slight tightening of the trousers (although I haven't been doing any exercise for the last 4 weeks which may account for that   )  I have an appointment tomorrow morning with my GP to organise the 12 week scan date.  We decided not to tell our news to my parents last weekend.  They have flown out to America this morning to meet their Grandson for the first time and I didn't want to distract them from that experience.   Telling them in another 4 weeks after we've waited 4 years is not going to hurt    

Reading back on the board - I agree whole heartedly with the comments about the ladies who are still waiting for their BFP.  It is like a kick in the stomach when someone gets a BFP, and while you wish them every happiness, you sooo wish it was you and can't help feeling a touch of the green eyed monster!  I admit to feeling that.  Well for those of you still waiting, please don't give up hope of becoming mummies, one way or another you will all have children and they will be the most loved and wanted of all .

Good luck to Anna, Caz, Sally and anyone else who is lurking on here.

Love
Readie
x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Readie...and everyone else for your words of encouragement!... i am going to make a determind effort from now on and think positive     

bet it was really hard not to blurt out "we r having a baby" to your parents after waiting all this time for it to be real, bet you want to shout it from the roof tops!!   bet you cant wait for your 12 week scan?

Sarah hope little sophie makes a speedy recovery (bless her!) xx

sounds like it wont be long now before there are a few more announcements either...good luck girls,and don't forget "pussssssssh"..... 

love to all

Caz xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Girls!!

Cat - Sorry youve been in so much pain, i would tell them next time it hurt so much you were sick, maybe theyll be a little gentler with you.   
Sarah, hope sophie is feeling better today  
Readie, your scan picture is lovely, dont worry too much about the lack of symptoms, mine were at their worst from 8-15 weeks, so keep some ginger biscuits handy just in case!!   
Caz, thats more like it - lots of       thinking, theres no reason the think it wont work. I know its hard sometimes but keep the positive thoughts!!
Anna, hope things are ok with you, lots of      coming your way too, were all thinking about you.
Sally, where are you hiding ?!  Have you got any dates to start your treatment?

Nothing much to report from me, went and bought a couple of pairs of Maternity jeans and a jumper today,( after returning the tops i bought last week cos DH said they "wernt me") . cant believe how fast i am growing out of things.  I have already claimed some of dh's tshirts & fleeces for chilling out at home in, although to be honest im not sure how long they will fit me for!!!  No hiding it now, people i havent seen for ages are stopping me on the street and asking when im due.  made a big steak and mushroom pie for tea last night and managed to polish of a big chunk of it, it seems my appetite is returning witha a vengence!!      I cant get enough of grapes at the moment, but they have to be cold.   had to go to tesco today and buy another bag.  Guess its better than chocolate!!

Take care 

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just letting you know that I am alive.  Just!

This cycle is not working out right at all.  Our recipient has not responded so we now have to make the decision to cancel altogether or fund our own treatment (we dont have £4k to spare after all we have spent already but I want to get a loan and DP doesnt).  I feel desperately sorry for the woman who was to have my eggs too.  My DR symptoms are just awful and I cannot wait around another 4 weeks feeling as I do in the hope that she finally catches up.

I dont want to cancel altogether and waste what I have been through for the last 6 weeks.  However DP has the final say so watch this space.  I am just tired of it all.  And if we do cancel I will not be cycling again (she says!).

So sorry for the lack of personals but I am thinking of you all.

Anna x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh Anna,
Gosh how upsetting- after everything that you have been through! So so sorry that this has happened- cant believe it after everything you and Robin have been through.

I really hope that whatever decision that you and Robin come to- that its the right decision!!!

Take care hun
Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Sophie's a lot better thanks. She still wants to sleep a lot though but hey that means I can come on here and chat to you lot (bad mummy!)

Anna-I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you. I must say I agree with you It's a shame to waste all you've been through the last few weeks. But-4k is a hell of a lot of money. I wish I had an answer for you. Typical of you to be worrying about that other lady.

Cat-you are so brave. It's such a shame that you've not been able to enjoy this pregnancy. You've already given Libby a fantastic start by getting this far. You sound like you've had enough now though.

Readie-well done you on keeping your secret. Fab pic-so cute. 

Caz-keep up the positive thoughts.

Claire and Rach-hope you're eating curries and getting jiggy.  

Scooby-I lived in DHs t-shirts and jogging bottoms. How sexy did I look? (not!)

Hi everyone else. Need to go to the shops because the weather forecast didn't look good for this afternoon.
Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Claire and Sarah thank you so much for your kind words.  It would be so easy to fall into DP's way of why us but I am determined to keep positive.  We are now starting stims tonight (arggh...forgotten should I do menopur in tum or leg?) and having first scan next Thursday and then IVIG next Friday.  It took a lot of hard work to get DP to agree for us to find the money (and still actually not sure where its coming from) but I feel better now.  This cycle HAS to work because I really cannot go through it again.  I think 7 times is quite enough.

Sarah bet Sophie looks even more adorable when she is sleepy.  

Cat I echo what Sarah said...you are so brave.  All the pain will be worth it when you look at Libby.

Readie...how cute is your little baby?!  Already!  

Claire how is the baking going?  Making muffins for your midwives?!

Rach hope you are well...bet you are very excited.

Scooby - maternity fashion is so cool now!  I always window shop and wish.  Infact...anything I have bought lately I have envisaged wearing with a bump.

Caz...the waiting to start is the hardest isnt it.  It does my head in.

Well lots of love to you all.

Anna x
PS - Sarah its lovely where I am in Hull....no rain so far!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Anna-so glad you've decided to go for it. Where are you having the IVIG? Is a nurse coming to your house or are you having it at Nottingham? I think menopur's in the leg but don't take my word for it. Lots of   as always. 

Oops...got to go Sophie's eyeing up my plant. Methinks she's feeling better  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sophie must be feeling better!  Bless her.  

A nurse is coming to our house to do the IVIG...did you have it Sarah?  Really nervous about it!

x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Anna

I didn't have it as my tests came back ok.
Have you asked on here about it? You tend to get truthful/honest answers which I like.
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Think I am just gonna close my eyes and hope for the best!!!!  I start reading too much and then flip from positive to negative.  I have done it loads already today! No wonder DP hates me being on the computer!

On that note I had better get on with his tea before he gets in!  

x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Anna - I am so pleased that you managed to find the money from somewhere.  At least now your hot flushes will subside!  Dont quite know what IVIG is but good luck with that.  I will be checking on your progress and keeping my fingers crossed for you. xxx

Claire/Rachel - any news yet??  Me neither.  Going to ring Mr Lindow's sec shortly because I havent had a wink of sleep all night.  I gave up at 5 a.m. this morning and went downstairs and watched TV.  I feel like i need match sticks for my eyes.  Please let him give me a date!!!  Fingers crossed cos i cant cope with too much more of this.

Newsflash - hubby has been offered two jobs today after getting laid off his sub contracting job earlier this week (hurrah!).  Hopefully whichever one he takes will give him some time off when Libby comes.

love to all

cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Cat great news about hubby!  Maybe now luck is on your side you might get a date for your c-section.  Fingers crossed.

I am on the scrounge!  I dont suppose anyone has 1 ampoule of menopur left over that I could buy off them?  My syringe decided to explode last night and I lost most of my menopur so did one more to be safe and now obviously one down.  Just wondered if anyone on here had spare drugs lying around?

I am SO glad it is the weekend.  Got little Izzy coming to stay tomorrow night so very excited about that!!  And no work!  Yay!

Hope everyone else is ok?

PS Anyone been to St Stephens yet?  Think I will drag DP there tomorrow!!!

x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Anna - can't you ring the hull clinic and beg one ampoule of menopur off them??  I must admit I had a couple of mishaps too but these things happen.  I hope you dont have to pay for the extra!

Havent been to st. stephens yet, am pretty much housebound now but everyone i have spoken to said its pretty rubbish really.  I am looking forward to Jane Norman and H&M as those are my fave shops but i am not even going to darken their doors until I am back in my size 12 jeans again!  (wishful thinking??!!)

News - I am going into hospital on monday after tea as an inpatient.  I had to go to the hospital last night as pain got so bad and I had been to the loo over 40 times in 24 hours and no sleep.  They admitted me onto the maple ward but my consultant Mr Lindow is off on hols til end of next week and they said there wasnt another consultant to see me now until Tuesday morning so they said I could either stay in until then or go home and come back in on monday night.  I didnt really see the point in staying in if i wasnt seeing anyone so said i would go home on the basis that if i got worse i would come back in over the weekend.  Dont know who i am seeing on tuesday morning, i dont even know who the other consultants are but hopefully they will book me in for the c-section cos i really have had enough now.  

hope everyone else is ok and not too busy shopping at st stephens flexing your credit cards!

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ooooooooooooooooo Cat.....how exciting!  You will be meeting Libby really soon!!

Good luck hun xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Cat-how exciting will be thinking of you. Text me if you've got any news.

Anna-shame on you trying to deal drugs on a public website! You of all people should know better.   Hope you get something sorted.

Hi everyone else

I went to St. Stephens this morning and I quite liked it. There was a lot of unopened shops though. I nearly got on the wrong bus home as well. I got a bit confused.  

Sorry-just a quickie. It's my brother's wedding do tonight so I'm doing stuff like painting my nails,shaving my legs etc.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Girls
St Stephens is a dangerous place- H and M and Zara- my fave shops although pointless me buying anything at the mo!!!!  The TESCOS is blooming huge... I dragged DP round there yesterday.

No news from my Womb yet........ and I am feeling real tired now- as struggling to sleep due to baby movements in the night and DP snoring (selfish ****!!!). 

Oh and have established that last month of pregnancy symptoms consist of... sweating, drooling, snoring and farting!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great.. how attractive am I. oh yeah and i now have piles too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care all

Love C  x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh no Claire...piles!  My worst nightmare!!!!  Ouch!

Went to St Stephens today....loved Tesco...it sells washing machines...whats all that about?!

Got a fab coat from H&M for £19.99!!!!  Im loving cheapy stuff!

Hope you are all ok!!

Love

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Claire - you are so funny!  If its any consolation i have the pile thing going on too - just lovely!  Dont worry - D-day is just around the corner and i'm sure you will be back to normal in no time.  No more drooling and farting for you - just baby drool and baby farts!!!

Starting to worry about going in hospital tomorrow now - OMG libby might be here in a few days.  

Have had to do big online grocery shop today for manfood (ready meals, pot noodles, crisps etc) because I will be worried that he wont eat (he isnt very good in the cooking department!).

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Just popping on to wish Cat all the best for today. I hope you get some answers tonight and you find out when you're going to meet Libby. How are you feeling? 

Claire-I also got piles but it was after giving birth but then they disappeared? Where do they go?  

Us Hull girlies know how to lower the tone eh?    Hope I havent put anyone off their brekkie.

I'm determined this weather's not going to beat me I'm going to go out.  

Hi everyone else
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Just poppin on briefly to give my last post before i go to hospital after tea.  Have had a really bad day pain wise so it looks like its the best thing for me.  I do hate hospitals though and believe me i have had my fair share over the years.  The staff on maple ward seemed nice enough on friday though so thats good.  

Sarah - hope you didnt get too wet, weather is horrendous today, dont quite know what happened there.  Guess winter is finally upon us eh!

in case i dont get to post again, good luck to all those girlies currently on a cycle.  I should be back in time to hear your news (good i hope!) and to Claire and Rach - i may see you both in there!

love to everyone else i have missed out

Cat xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Cat


There's going to be a few birth announcements on here soon!

Hi all
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Cat - i know you cant read this, but just wanted to wish you all the best, i cant believe you will be meeting Libby any time now!!  How exciting!!  All the pain you have been in will have been worth it when you see her. 

Hi to everyone else lots of       going Annas way.

Hi to everyone else, i havent been up to much, just having a splurge on internet shopping. Kiddiecare were selling the car seats we want half price( only £68 each -they were £130!!) , so i ordered 2 today, and then saw a load more stuff i wanted that was half price, so i bought 2 baby bouncers, and 2 changing mats.  I wasnt going to buy anything else until after my next scan, but at that price i couldnt miss them. ( thats what im telling myself anyway!!  )

Best go and start making a bit of room for them, they should be here tomorrow!!

s
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

I wonder how Cat is getting on. Wonder if Libby is here yet.

Anna-saw your post about the IVIG hope it's reassured you a bit. Sounds like you'll have to go to bed straight afterwards though.

How's everyone else? Hope you're all well.

It's all fun and games here. Sophie now has diarrhoea. Went into her this morning and she was covered in poo. She even had it in her hair. The poor girl was plonked in the bath at 6.30 this morning before she even had chance to wake up properly. 
Went to Brid yesterday for DHs birthday and she messed all her clothes so we had to change her then she puked all over her clean set of clothes. She also puked all over me. I had to get a shower when I got home. The car didn't smell too pleasant I can tell you  

Anyway back to yet more washing...

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello all,
Hope Cat is getting on ok- she could have her daughter by now- how exciting. I actually did a long post for her yesterday but it went bloody missing and I didn't have the heart to type it all up again!!!!

MRSMG- You poor thing... poor Libby hope she is feeling much better soon!!!!

Scooby Doo- Kiddicare is ace loads of cheap bargain - let us know how the delivery was- sometimes i fing online orders take- agggggesssss

Anna- Hope the stimms are going ok- headaches should have gone now eh?

Still no womb news yet- although lots of twinges and tightenings happening... desperate for baby to come now before I actually explode from overeating... since i feel to big and vulnerable to leave the house now all i seem to be doing is either eating or planning what to eat next- FATSO eh!!!!!!!!


Take care everyone else

Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Claire-you still here?  

When's your next appointment?

Happy eating

Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

at the hospital tomorrow morning!!!!
She is clinging on for dear life!!!!!


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Claire - Good luck for tomorrow morning, i remember my friend being overdue with her little boy and it drove her insane!!!

On the kiddiecare front, i ordered it yesterday morning, they txt me last night to say it had been despatched, i got another txt this morning to say it would be here today, (and i could txt back if i wanted it delivered another day) and it arrived at 12.30!!  Very impressed, Cant recommend them enough. I even got some free car window blind things free.  Ive already assembled one of the baby bouncers    what am i going to be like at 9 months if im as excited as this now??!!    

Sarah, hope little Sophie is feeling better soon.  

Anna - hows the stimms going, good luck for your next scan. 

Caz - hows things with you, your very quite, hope your ok.

Im off to start reading my new book today - i got the Gina Ford " contented house with twins".  From the few paragraphs ive read she makes it seem so easy..........hhhmmmmmm. time will tell!!  

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all - I am back and still pregnant!

Was admitted on monday, saw a different consultant on tuesday as my consultant is on holiday and she said (despite the fact my bowel surgeon had recommended delivery at 30 weeks and my obstetrician at 32 weeks) that my condition was just an inconvenience in her opinion and I should just plod on and cope somehow and she has booked me in for an elective caesarean on 16 october when i will be 34 weeks 5 days.  She said to stay in hospital until then (three weeks!) so i said no and came home.  Well there is no point in being an inpatient when you arent actually receiving any treatment.  There is nothing they can give me!  I desperately need sleep.

I really am at the end of my tether now girls.  The pain is so bad.  I have "accidents most days and nights" (sorry if TMI - the joys of having a bowel condition i'm afraid!) and am housebound for obvious reasons.  I think I am starting to get a bit depressed too.  I came home yesterday and just cried for about three hours.  I dont know how I am going to manage another three weeks.

My consultant is back on monday and the midwife off the ward is going to let him know what has happened and maybe he might have a plan B.  Wishful thinking me thinks.  Even the midwife couldnt believe what the other consultant said.  She even had the cheek to tell me to think very carefully before trying to get pregnant again as if i was inconveniencing her in some way.  I sternly told her that I had indeed thought very carefully about trying to get pregnant and it was actually IVF that got me pregnant.  I dont think you can think about it any more than that!!  Grrrr

Hope everyone else is ok.

Scooby well done on the shopping front.  I must admit thats how i did it.  You can sign up for all these baby shop websites and they email you when the offers come up so you can buy what you want at the sale time.  Your best buying here and there and early too cos the bill can be quite startling if you did it all in one go.  We must have spent well over £1200 already, however i do think i have some sort of addiction!

Claire i see you are still hanging in there too but looks like you may be first now!

Cat xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh Cat

I hope your usual consultant will be a bit more sympathetic. I can't imagine what you're going through. 

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Cat- you poor thing... 
How frustrating for you when you had been prepared for a delivery this week. It must have just been sooooo upsetting. I think that yoiu should ring your usual consultant on monday- see what they have to say- who is your consultant??

Sorry that you are feeling so low- sending lots of positive vibes.
Take care
Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Claire - you are still here too!!

Mr Lindow is my usual consultant and I saw someone called Mrs Jha.

Another hot curry for tea tonight

Cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello all  

Just been having a quick catch up on whats been happening....no new arrivals as yet then ?
doesn't sound like it will be long though, how exciting !! 

Cat- you poor thing, you must be so fed up Hun, you never no your usual consultant may have a plan B with a bit of luck...fingers crossed   xx

Sarah - sounds like Sophie is having a tough time of it at the mo ,poor dear....hope she soon recovers, cant be much fun for you either..especially all that poo !  

scooby - sounds like your enjoying yourself Hun and getting some great bargins at the same time !

Anna - hows things going with you Hun, OK i hope .......any pointers you can give me cos its not long till i start now , yay!!

love to anyone Ive missed and hope all's well

theres not much i can say about myself ...still waiting to start treatment although not too much longer now , we go next Friday to the group meet which i am looking forward to.......do i need to take pen and paper with me does anyone no ?

catch up in a bit 

love Caz xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Caz-nice to hear from you. I think you get an information pack but I'm talking about 8 years ago so you'd best not take my word for it.   It won't do any harm to take a pen and paper though. Not long now then it will be all systems go.

Cat-did you get any sleep at all?

Claire-ooohhh...let us know how you get on. I presume you're still pregnant? 

Anna-good luck for tomorrow-I think that's when you get the IVIG? Are you taking the day off work? Suppose you won't be much use after the antihistamines.  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're well
I'm at work tonight and friday night (boo!). 
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Afternoon

Hi sarah - got a bit of sleep last night but still tired.  Got no appetite either but that might be a tired thing.

Poor you having to work tonight and tomorrow night.  I have had work emailing me today asking when i can go back.  If I do go back i have to work full time for up to nine months as another girl is now 4 months pregnant and then i can do two days a week after that but i think that will kill me!!!

I gather Claire and Rachel are still hanging in there.  God it is sooooooooo boring being stuck at home.  I have also lost my house keys, havent actually seen them since i came out of hospital so am locked in til hubby gets home!  Hope there isnt a fire or anything.  I am worried now!!!

Cat x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Sarah, think i will take pen and paper with me just in case like you say it cant do any harm  
I'm getting excited now lol,cant believe it's nearly my turn at long last!!!........wish me luck xx

Cat glad you managed a little sleep Hun,must be so awful for you hopefully not for too much longer though.....have you found your house keys yet ?

Hi to everyone else 

love Caz xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Caz when is your start date for the IVF or are you ringing with your next period?? Its funny when i think about how much i wanted my period to come that month, for like, the first time ever!!!!

Have found my house keys - hurrah but feel poo today so dont think i will be venturing out and about.  Is period pain normal when you are 32 weeks pregnant??  I feel like my womb is falling out!

Hows everyone else today, any news from claire or rachel??

Cat xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi girls, well not long to go now, have had loads of pressure pains and i had a couple of niggles last night, i hope i go to term as i am a bit worried if it comes early, they say from 37 weeks is fine as it is classed as term at that point? not sure about that though, anyway...i hope things aregood with eveyone, claire, hows it going?
Caz good luck hun! anna, hows you? really hope things go well for you.x readie, hows the bubs? are you having any sickness?
cat glad you have found your keys! i am sooo forgetful it is unbelievable, they say your brain shrinks when you are pg..lol
sarah..ewww an overload of poo, how nice lol i hope little sophie is better. scooby, Gina Ford always makes things look easy! 
hope i havent forgot anyone, i am stuck in as i have stopped driving as from last week, i keep getting really strong braxton hicks and my tum goes rock hard and i have to rub it to get it too ease off so i thought i cant risk my no claims discount, so i have the settee and telly for company (not that i am complaining...lol) oh and eating copious amounts of philly on toast.x 
love to all...xrachx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Rach fab bump you've got there. As I've said before Sophie was 35.5 weeks when she decided she wanted out and she was 6 lbs. I think they told me it's 36 weeks when you're classed as full term. Baby looks a good size anyway judging by your pic!

Cat-hope you're feeling ok. Has the period pains gone? Obviously they can be a sign of labour pains but with your history who knows   Your body's probably found yet another type of pain to inflict on you-you poor thing. 

Claire-you're quiet. Should we be getting excited?

Anna-hope you're feeling ok after the IVIG-hope you're nicely snoozing now.

Sorry just a quickie as at work again tonight. Got up at 12.30 what's all that about? 

Quick poo update-there hasn't been any today (yet ) woohoo!

Hi everyone I haven't mentioned
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just popped on to see if there was any news from Claire. She posted on the midwife section yesterday saying she was in early labour. 
Wonder if bubs is here yet.

Will pop back later

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just popped on to see if there was any news from anyone..... I too saw claires post on the midwife thread and was wondering if anyone knew anything yet....?

Cat - Hope you r feeling a bit better - arnt you going to see your consultant tomorrow?

Anna, hows things going, ive got my fingers and toes crossed for you!    

Not been up to much, me & Dh re painted the kitchen today so it looks all clean and fresh and tomorrow im off for my first midwife appointment at Hull tomorrow. Not been sleeping very well, i get excruciating pains in the top of my legs/hip joints when im in bed, not sure what thats all about,  and have had lots of pains where my scars are, i guess its just scar tissue stretching, but it really hurts!! ( how am i going to manage labour......?      )  the midwife will love me tomorrow when i turn up with a list of things to ask her about!!

Anyway im off top put my feet up, love to everyone.

S
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Cat- yeah i am ringing in at the start of my next period, cant come soon enough   (for once ) should be about the 12/13th Oct if she arrives on time , she better do!!  

hope your feeling OK and the pains subsided,is it tomorrow you see your consultant?..let us no how you get on Hun.

Guess Claire is keeping us guessing! 
will pop back later to see if theres any news 

love to all

Caz xxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks for your lovely messages.

The IVIG went well...the lady was lovely altho it was a tad weird having a stranger in the house for 4 hours!  She did my obs every 15 minutes too so I didnt get any rest!!!

It is my 3rd stims scan tomorrow...everything looking as it should be (as it usually does) and I reckon EC will be Wednesday.  We are going to try and go for blast again but still dont take anything for granted.

How exciting that Claire is in labour!!!!

Cat I know that feeling well of desperately wanting AF!!!  Good luck chick.

Scooby sorry you are in pain...it will be great to hear the heartbeats tomorrow tho!  Enjoy every second...why dont you record it on your phone?!

Sarah how is poo watch going?!  Hehe.  

Rach sounds like it wont be long til you are panting and pushing!!

Cat will you get to see your own consultant this week?  Fingers crossed for you hun.

Readie have you announced your pg yet?  How exciting.

Vee if you are out there I hope you are ok!!

Sunnie, love to you as always.

Hope everyone is well...will keep you updated.  

Love

Anna x

PS...God I am pants at posting at the mo...apologies!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning all

Is rach a mummy yet  Hope she isnt having one of those marathon labours bless her!!!

Anna - looks like your treatment is going well so far so good eh!  Fingers and toes crossed for you hun.

Scooby - it sounds like its your internal scar tissue stretching.  I had that quite bad until I got to about 20 weeks and it seemed to stop again until about 28 weeks and now its back with a vengeance.  I seem to find that massage works wonders in circular motions clockwise with some warm oil.  Make sure its not got bad essential oils in it though cos some you cant have when you are pg.  I got some from bodyshop especially for pregnant women.  Try it  it might help - you could even get your partner to do it while you relax!

Good luck with your appointment today.  make sure you take your list of questions with you cos if you are anything like me i come home and think oops forgot to ask about this or that!

I am having a home visit from the community midwife today although she hasnt specified a time so i have had to get up in case she comes at 9 but i reckon it will more likely be 4 p.m just cos i could have stayed in bed!  Apparently Mr Lindow my consultant who is finally back of his hols is supposed to be ringing me this afternoon.  I cant really get to the hospital now as the appointments are in the afternoon and thats when my tummy is really bad so i am being managed at home from now on which is heaps better.

Caz - not long then until your AF arrives.  I have just looked at your ticker, nearly two months since you gave up smoking WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Claire-hope you are a mummy by now and that everything went/is going well. Can't wait to hear your news.

Rach-any news?

Anna-glad it went well. Don't apologise for not posting much you've got enough on your plate not to mention going back and forth to Nottingham. Rooting for you as always  

Cat-hope your consultant gives you some definite answers today. Make sure you ring him if he's not rung by a certain time. Let him know you mean business. 

Caz-I noticed your ticker the other day and meant to say well done. Fingers crossed af turns up on time.

Scooby-sorry about the pains. I agree with Cat write a list because that's what they're there for.

Readie-how's you and bubs?

 to Vee and Sunny I'm sure I've forgotten someone sorry if I have

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

The midwife has just been round to check on me.  She was lovely.  She is coming again next tuesday with some drugs i need to take before the caesarean, some steroid injections and some other stuff but she is going to go through that with me next week.  I asked her if she could tell how big Libby was from feeling my tummy and she thinks that by the size she is now in two weeks she will be a good six pounds which is excellent news!  On that basis will have to buy some more babygrows and vests as ours are for up to 5 lbs!!!

Cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow she's thriving isn't she? You're doing such a good job. You've just got yourself another excuse for more shopping as well  

Gotta go Sophie's eating a magazine...must still be hungry.  

Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sorry for not posting for a while - we've been away and there was a lot to catch up with - you lot sure know how to chat  !

Cat - you are doing so well!  You must be getting excited.

Rach - great picture.  I used to think I could be at the same stage as you had we both been successful at the same time (seems ages ago now   )  But well I have all this to look forward to.  Good luck for the next couple of weeks - I'm sure boring day time tv will speed things up - the baby will come out with a love of antiques and DIY!

Caz - the evening session we went to was a presentation by the IVF consultant followed by questions.  All the nurses etc were there so its an opportunity for you to ask any questions.  Its funny when everyone is sitting in the room and you realise its not just you having problems and there are unfortunately lots of other couples out there! 

Anna - wishing you all the luck for this week. You know I am thinking of you.

Sarah - obviously Sophie has her appetite back after her illness! 

Scooby - hope you are feeling better.

Hi to anyone else I have missed.

Well I've still no sickness or other symptoms.  I will be glad when the date comes through for the 12/13 week scan so I can see things are still ok.  Does anyone know how long this normally takes from seeing your doctor??  I have my first midwifes appointment on Friday at my doctors, although I may have to postpone it as work want me to attend a meeting in Belgium.  As long as I can go on the ferry and avoid flying for now I don't mind too much.  It will also save me having to tell people at work about being pregnant (I am dreading that by the way but that is another story!).

We eventually cracked and told by husbands parents yesterday.  His Mum was jigging around like one of those dancing Santas at Christmas (you know the ones where you squeeze the hand and they dance on the spot!).  Needless to say they were very pleased.  My parents get back from America next weekend so they will have to wait until the weekend after to be told when we can travel back over to Lancashire.  We have sworn DHs parents to secrecy until my parents know.

Take care all

Love
Readie
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Readie great to hear from you.

I wouldnt worry about the lack of symptoms, believe you me you are very lucky.  Morning sickness is definately no fun especially when you have a busy schedule at work.  It would be the last thing you would want on a ferry trip to belgium!!!

I had my booking in appointment at the midwives at 14 weeks and my dating scan at 10 1/2 weeks so i think its different everywhere and a case of when they can fit you in.  I know when i had my scan they were so busy i had to go to castle hill and not HRI because they didnt have any free slots and i only got my appointment letter a couple of days before the appointment so dont worry you havent got your letter.

Sarah - yes more shopping i'm afraid although think it will be online.  I would love to get myself up to the new shopping centre (they have pumpkin patch, H&M kids, next kids etc) but i just dont feel up to it.

Still no news from claire??  I keep logging on to check.

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Cat - how are you coping, hope your feeling a bit better
Caz - Roll on your next AF - its probably the only time you want it to turn up!!!
Readie - glad your enjoying being pg and have escaped the sickness.  mine seems to have gone now, phew!!

Hi to everyone else.

I had my first appointment at Hull today and was booked in, and ive got an appointment on the 11th with mr Maguinnes.  She listened to the babies today and they both sound good.  I mentioned about the pain in my hips and the midwife said it sounds like SPD, and theres not really much i can do about it, its probably down to the double dose of hormones. They can refer me for phisio if it gets totally unbearable   
And I AM SO CROSS!!!!!       I called in at Toys r us on the way home to enquire about when my cot beds and mattreses might be arriving as i still havent got them. i paid nearly £500 for them a month ago and was told it would be a week, then another 2 weeks, then told to ring at the beginning of october, and when i went in today she said it would be at least another 3 weeks.  I AM SO CROSS!!!  I know im not due soon, but its not the point!!  GGGRRRRRR!!!!!   

Phew, best go and chill out, i can feel myself getting mad again!!!

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Scooby...how annoying.  Can they hurry it up or is it defo another 3 weeks?  Perhaps you should write to complain...you might get some vouchers!!

Cat...how cool that you are getting home visits...much easier for you and the MW will be much less rushed.

Readie...your inlaws sound delightful...and the perfect babysitters!!  

Sarah...LOL at Sophie eating a mag!!  They always want the least appealing things dont they!

Well Scan went well.  I have to do the trigger tonight and I am going for EC on Wednesday at 10.30am.  Yay.  At long last.  Everything looked perfect...but then again it always does so just praying these extra drugs make the difference.

Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hellooo...still here! hows claire? anyone heard anything?
Readie...lmao at your mil, that is so funny (dancing santa!) i can just picture it...lol
glad everything is going well for you anna, i have my fingers and toes crossed for you hun.x
Caz..i hope the witch turns up on time and things get going for you.x
scooby bad news about the spd, ihope it doesnt get too painful for you, and the cots! OMG how can they! that is soo not on is it.
Sarah, hows sophie? hope she is better now..i bet you are too, all that poo..erggg (cant wait.. ..)
sorry if i have missed anyone..has claire got a text buddy? its frustrating not knowing, i am gonna keep my eyes peeled on here and hope she is ok and bubs is a good weight (sounds like she is)
right off to get my tea...I AM STARVING!! (again.... )


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hi all 
sorry i have been AWOL i havent been very well & Sophia been ill too but on the mend now 
there is so much going on in this thread will take me wks to catch up 

claire 
is bubba here yet cant wait to hear your news your keeping us all in suspence !!!!

there are a few bubbas due around this time 
how are you all feeling are you all ready to pop good luck all 

Anna great news your cycling again you know we are all behind you 100%
good luck for trigger shot i hated that one how are you feeling hope your nice and chilled 
have you sold your house yet ? 

hi sarah 
how is sophie doing is she still been a little gem !!!!
we have had a nightmare with sophia at the moment she has about 6 teeth all comming through together i feel for her so much 

hi scooby how annoying about the cots grrrrrr you need to put in an officil complaint 
seems like there keen to take your money hope you get soon if your anything like me you like to be well organised oh at least try to be hee hee 

hi readie 
congrats on your pregnancy 
try not to worry about the lack of sickness mine didnt start till 10 wks then omg it just hit me and i had it practicly throughout my pregnancy even labour .

sorry if i have missed anybody out 
take care 
luv vee xxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all 

Nice to hear from you Vee - sorry Sophia has been poorly but glad to hear she is on the mend.

Anna - have you got sore boobs yet.  The trigger shot used to make mine really sore!!!  Wishing you loads of luck for your retrieval tomorrow.  I think you said your partner couldnt come in the room when you had it done so make sure you cut off the circulation in the nurses hand instead!

Rach - i have the starving thing going on too.  I ate a massive tea last night and then by 8.30 i was rooting round the cupboards.  I really wanted some chips with chip spice on them but hubby wouldnt get me any!!!  How mean is that.

Well for the first time in weeks i actually slept a solid 6 hours last night and feel soooooooo much better for it.  Tummy seems to be ok so far so i may just have a little venture out today.  Its our second wedding anniversary on 15th (day before libby arrives!) so i need to get a card and pressie sorted and its my mum's birthday too on 21st so need to get something for that.  I have just realised i will be able to put Libby's name on her birthday card!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww...no news yet? Claire-Hopefully you'll have met your little baby by now. 
Did Claire know what she was having? Can't remember. Probably a girl though  

Anna-what more can I say but   You'll probably be finding it hard to be positive right now. I know I was but this time's different and there's every chance it could work. Those different medications may have been just what you needed all along. Squeeze the hell out of that nurse's hand. Mine was male and he was rather nice actually I just hope I didn't embarrass myself when I was under the influence.  

Vee-cute photo. Sorry you and Sophia have been poorly. Wow she's making up for not having many teeth. Sophie's got 6 already and there are more coming through-she's chewing and dribbling again

Rach-I remember the hungry thing well. Take advantage of it

Cat-well done on the sleep. Fab news. Don't forget you will be able to buy your mum a grandma card she'll love that.

Scooby-I had problems with toys r us too  

Readie-hi to you and bubs

Hi to Caz,Sunnie

Well,my little one decided to give her tummy bug to her mummy so I was off sick from work yesterday. Still-suppose it means she's learnt the art of sharing   She's at nursery this afternoon so might go out but need to make sure there's a loo nearby!

Anyway I've lowered the tone yet again so bye for now

Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

HELLOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its AMAZING- I AM A MUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a little Girl on Sunday evening Lola Maizie. 8 pound 11

She is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry for the delay in posting - but really there was such a delay in her actually coming out Started contractions on Thursday) that i have been a little shell shocked by it all- But it was oh so worth it!!!!


Will be back online later guys. Hope everyone else is ok!!!!

Love Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Congratulations Claire!!!!!

Lola is a lovely name and a good size too!  Well done you both must be soooooooooo proud.  Ooh my eyes are welling up!

Cant wait to see some pics as soon as you get chance.

Well Mr Lindow has just called me (wow a consultant ringing a patient!).  He wants to see me at the hospital tomorrow at 1:30.  He is thinking of bringing the date forward again.  I WISH THEY WOULD STOP CHANGING THEIR MIND!  Honestly i dont know whether i am coming or going.

love to everyone else

cat xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Claire to you and your husband.  Lola is a lovely name.  We need pictures as soon as you can manage it!

Love
Readie
x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

WOW!!! Congrats Claire    Lets have some pics when you get 5 minutes to yourself!!

Anna - Good Luck for tomorrow hun were all rooting for you      

Cat - good luck with your appointment tomorrow, maybe you will be meeting libby soon after all!!  Wow, the 21st is a busy day for you too - its my mums birthday that day too!!

Sorry its just a quickie, im not too well today, been in bed all afternoon sleeping. ( making the most of it!! )

Hi everyone else, hope your all ok

Love to all

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

WOOHOO

[fly]Congratulations Claire and DH[/fly]

What a lovely name.

Enjoy every minute with your beautiful little girl

Piccies asap please!

So pleased for you

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

ooh it worked. I'll be getting on all of your nerves now whilst I'm experimenting.   Couldn't work out how to get it in a different colour though.


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Claire and Simon

Congratulations!!!!!

Love Lola Maizie's name!!  

Congratulations and enjoy every little second!!

Anna xxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

*"congratulations claire & simon"
 
on the birth of your little princess Lola 
luv the name 
cant wait to see some pics 
bet your both on 
luv vee & Sophia xxx*


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Anna-all the best for today hope you get lots of lovely eggies.  

Cat-hope that consultant of yours has got his a**e into gear and you get a definite date today. If not-refuse to leave-he'll know better than to mess with a pregnant woman. 

Claire-hope you got some sleep.Have you stopped looking at her yet? 

Hi to everyone else hope you're well

I found out last night that I'm going to be an auntie. I've never been one before. Once again I got emotional and was saying I can't believe that I'm a mum and nearly an auntie-I'm so emotional since having Sophie.
Talking of which..anyone got any 1st birthday present ideas?

Back later
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Gosh sarah i cant believe sophie is nearly 1 already!  I am sure you will spoil her!!!  And an auntie too - arent you lucky.  I think i have no chance of becoming an auntie.  My sister in law is from australia and actually looks like danni minogue, she is about a size 0 and i think the thought of a stretch mark would kill her!!!  ha ha ha

Claire - bet you are really enjoying being a mummy.  Was just thinking - did you know you were having a girl cos thats another girl to add to the list.  Does Rachel know what she is having??  We need some boys on this thread!!!  Maybe scooby will come up with the goods or maybe even Readie.  Surely we cant all have girls.  Maybe there is something in the water in the IVF clinic!

Anna - good luck with your collection today.  I bet you have been up since crack of dawn to get down there but it will be worth it in the end.  Make sure your partner gives you loads of pampering tonight.  I think a takeaway and foot rub are in order for you tonight.

Am getting nervous about my appointment this afternoon now.  I have kind of got my head round it being 16th now so what if he says come in tomorrow or something.  Honestly i am such a wimp i am really scared of having it done.  I realise there will be no pain its just the being in the theatre environment and worrying there will be something wrong with her.  I am probably just being stupid but i cant help it!

Will post again later with news

Hi to everyone i have missed

Cat xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Have now seen Mr Lindow and he has booked me for next tuesday 9th october (OMG!).  I have had a steroid injection to mature her lungs today and have to have another one tomorrow so there is no going back now!!!!  I will be 33 weeks 6 days which is further than i thought i would get so overall i think i have done ok.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow

It's all systems go now-how exciting. 

Enjoy your last few days of freedom  

Do these things now whilst you can :

Eat a meal in peace whilst it's still hot

sleep

drink a cuppa whilst it's still hot

sleep

Enjoy a bath

sleep

randomly nip out to the shops

sleep

I think you get the message    

Got to get ready for work so take care
Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hiya!
LMAO @ sarah! 
CONGRATULATIONS...Claire and simon, what a beautiful name..awww i cant wait for our little bundle to arrive we are getting really excited now, we dont know what we are having so its going to be a lovely surprise.
Anna how are you tonight hun? how did things go? thinking of you, i suspect you are really tired from the travelling and the day in itself.x
OMG cat you are gonna be a mummy next week!!!!!!!!!!!
Scooby, hope you are feeling better hun.x
Vee i hope you and sophia are feeling better everyone is ill lately, there is a bug going around our family seems alot of the little ones have it atm, my nephews had it last wee and Morgan has been ill too.
Readie, hope you are keeping well.x
love to all..xrachx
p.s. we need pics of Lola!!


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hi all 
Anna 
hope all went well for you today and you have got some lovely eggies 
hope your not in any pain good luck for fertilisation results 

sarah
luv your post hee hee 
when i was preg i got fed up of people saying to me get lots of rest now while you can !! i thought yeah yeah and omg i wish i had listened to them more lol
congratulations your going to be an auntie its fab i have 3 nieces and 1 nephew who we spoil rotten 
as for 1st birthday pressent i would buy something special for sophie to keep as she will get so many presents of your friends and familys its hard to know what to do isnt it 
we bought sophia a charm bracelet when she was born so we bought her a couple of charms for that her birthday is xmas wk so she had sooooooooooo many things 

cat 
ehhhhhhhhhhhh !!! your going to be a mummy next wk how exciting 
your little one is going to be born on my anniversary 
good luck xxxxxx

i have been taking sophia to swimming lessons i would reccomend it to all you mummys 
she is doing so well its surprising how quick they learn to do things she frightenes me to death she stands on the side and just jumps right in !!!!!!!!!!!!!
the hardest bit is you have to dunk them under the water i feel so awfull but she is ok 
good thing is she is shattered after so i have a lovely quiet day hee hee 

luv vee xxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

What a lot of lovely news!!!

Sarah...congrats on becoming an auntie.  Isnt it wonderful?  I keep telling myself that if I dont get my BFP then I have to be grateful for my niece and godchildren.  They make life so much better.

Cat woohoo...Libby being born 9 October 2007....how exciting!!!  Good luck and get your camera ready!!

Rach...not long for you now til you get your lovely surprise!  I am gonna say its a boy!

Vee....swimming sounds fab...she looks great in her shades!!  She sounds like a right dare devil too!

Well EC went well...I have to say the drugs were amazing.  I was still awake but did not feel a thing and cant remember a thing.  I have never ever had that at Hull.  We were also really worried cos I am usually very sick after EC but I was fine so it must have been down to different drugs.  There is an anaesthetist and he attaches this machine thing to you that just infuses them in...lovely.  It was really clinical.  The EC room is HUGE.  And they have little private 'pods' that you go into to rest afterwards.  The nurses were really nice (but I did miss D, D & A) and one was from Lowestoft...my home town so I am hoping that is a sign (why do we always look for signs!!).  And the most important bit is we got 12 eggs which we are happy with.  The follies were mostly the same size so they should hopefully be mature and fertilise well.  We are hoping to go for either day 3 with assisted hatching or blastocyst but will follow Care's recommendation.

The downside is that I am having awful palpitation, tight chest feeling.  I wake up with it at night but its happening day time too so I dont know if its down to the steroids or just cos I am anxious.  Hope it bloody well goes tho.

Lots of love to you all

A xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi anna - lovely to hear all went well and you got a good amount of eggs.  With regards to your palpitations, i think it must be the steroids because i had a steroid injection yesterday afternoon and one this morning and i have had them all night and today so far.  Hope you are resting and off work, your body needs some time to heal after the trauma and you will be driving back down there in a few days for your transfer so make sure you are looking after yourself.  Do you have to ring today or anything to see how the fertilisation is going??  Let us know how you get on.

5 days to go.  I am sooooooooooo excited!!!  I saw Denise from the IVF clinic this morning when i was at the womens and childrens.  She has promised to come and see us next week but she is off on tuesday.  

Well gotta go i am starving and need to raid the cupboards fast.  Have had  a strange craving for black jacks and fruit salads this week i cant get enough.  Not sure they are good for baby though!

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Cat that is soooo cute having Denise come to visit.  Bless.  I know Sunnie took Izzy to see them all and got lovely pics.  Thanks for the reassurance about the palpitations...its awful isnt it.

Well out of 12 eggs, 11 were mature and 8 have fertilised.  So I am pleased with that.  Just got to keep praying for them each day and night now that they are strong and ready to be babies.

Lots of love


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Anna - so pleased you got 8 fertilised eggs, thats brilliant. Everything crossed that they keep getting stronger    

Cat - OMG!!!! Tuesday!!!!  I cant believe your going to meet libby on Tuesday!!  Im so excited for you. You have done so well lasting this long, it will all be worth it when you see her.  

Rach - Not long for you either, maybe we will have 2 announcements in the same week!!  

Sarah - loved your advice for Cat!!  Im taking all the advice a little too seriously - ive become so lazy since becoming pg.  Im rarely out of bed by 8.30am!!   And im tucked up back in bed by 9.30pm   

Hope everyone else is ok, ive just had the blackout blind fitted in the nursery so its nice and dark in there, and this afternoon im going to the beach with my dog cos today im feeling fantastic - i think this is the "blooming" bit everyone keeps telling me about!!  Hope it lasts!!    

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Scooby its nice to hear you are feeling so well.  I dont think i ever got to the blooming stage!!  Make the most of getting out and about cos before too long walking to the corner shop with exhaust you!  Good luck for your scan on tues.  Have you decided to find out the sexes or not

Any news from Rach??

Anna - well done on the fertilisation.  I am sure they are nice and warm in the dishes and growing well.

Sarah with regards to your advice - i was still awake and watching tv downstairs at 3:30 am this morning.  Had to finally get up early as i had to be at the hospital at 8.30 for steroid injection but have managed to grab a couple of hours this afternoon but still feel soooooooooo tired!!!  I need more sleep before tuesday.  If anyone has any sleep tips please help me.  I have tried hot chocolate, horlicks, hot milk etc but nothing works!!!

Cat x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Cat - walking to the beach exhausted me!!.  Thank god theres lots of benches on the way there!! I had to have a little nap when i got back but i feel loads better for getting some fresh air.    

Yeah we are definately finding out the sexes.  We actually asked when we had our private nuchal scan if they could tell then, and she said she thought she could tell the sex of one but wasnt too sure, but the other one had its legs firmly crossed, so she had no idea on the other one.   

Weve both managed to keep it quiet all this time that we think we might know what one of them is. ( my mum would burst if she thought i knew and didnt tell her   )  so we have told everyone we have no idea yet and they will have to wait till tuesday - so both babies better be sitting with their legs apart!!!    

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Scooby - i wonder if its harder to sex twins with them being a little more squashed in there!!  It would be lovely to get one of each but i know you will be thrilled with whatever you are blessed with.  Its amazing to get this far isnt it  You are so lucky because twins is an instant family and you wont need to put yourself through all this again!!!

Well i have been up since the crack of dawn again.  God some bad news about my grandad last night.  He has now been told his cancer is actually made up of two primaries that are totally different and each has spread to different places and its too late for him now.  They are going to give him palliative care and discharge him next week.  I think its only a matter of weeks but at least he will get to see his great grand daughter.  I am worried about my mum, she looks awful and she is worried about me, its a terrible time.

Anna - any news about your eggies today?? Will you be going to nottingham over the weekend for your transfer??

Caz - have did the wicked witch arrive or is it still too early.  Bet you are counting the days now.

love to everyone else

cat xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

just a quicky this morn...

Cat, i am so, so sorry to hear about your Grandad, just be there for your mum.x
Anna, wow thats great news about the eggies! keep us informed!
love to everyone else.x needless to say i am still here oh and i have been cleaning carpets so thats a sign isnt it? and i have been up since 6 this morning and i am just waiting for the washer to finish so i can get things sorted oh and i have got a day lined up to do some baking, i feel really energetic today, Morgan went to school this morning and she asks me everyday if the baby is going to come today, she is  really excited and she is starting to get impatient now...lol, how can you explain to a 12 year old that there is no set rules and i dont know when s/he is about to arrive, she wont go anywhere apart from school just incase she misses something, oh wll only 17 more days to go.x

love to all, xrachx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

I actually did a huge post yesterday but lost it then I just got busy.

Cat-so sorry about your grandad. I'm afraid nothing I will say will make you feel better but come tuesday you will all have something/someone else to focus on,hopefully easing everybody's pain a little. He's going to be so happy that he's got to meet his great granddaughter. 

Scooby-wonder if you'e awake or are you sleeping again   I bet it's    because it seems we only produce girls on here!

Anna-hope those eggies are behaving themselves and you are taking it easy.

Hi everyone else-daren't type too much t'internet's going a bit funny

Anyone going to Hull fair? I only go to stuff my face with Carver's chips. Can't stand the rides. 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Morning girls

Cat, so sorry about your Grandad.  I lost my Grandad 3 years ago and still think of him everyday.  I know how you must feel.  We are here if you need us.

Scooby...how exciting for finding out what colours you have in there!  I am gonna say Pink and Blue!  

Rach...defo sounds like the nesting instinct.  Bet it wont be the full 17 days!

Sarah...I love Hull Fair but will give it a miss this time...mmm gritty carvers chips!

Had the embie news.  Care grade 1 (best) and 5 (worst).  We have 6 x Grade 1's, 1 x Grade 1-2 and 1 x Grade 2.  Got to ring again tomorrow to check on them.  Please keep your fingers crossed for us.

A xxxxx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Anna - that is brilliant news about the grades of the embryos.  Everything is looking so positive for this cycle!

Scooby - like I said in a previous post, I am also predicting a boy and a girl.

Cat - sorry to hear the news about your Granddad.  At least the arrival of his great grand daughter will bring some happiness. 

Rach - glad to see you are still full of energy.  Cleaning and baking are probably more preferable to daytime tv.

Well thankfully my scan appointment and booking-in date came through the post yesterday before the postal strike!  So I have the 12 week scan on Friday 12th (which is my mum's birthday).  It also falls nicely for getting a new scan picture so we can take it that weekend when we go and tell my parents the news!  The booking-in appointment is the following Friday (19th).  I've got the midwifes appointment this afternoon at my doctors as well, so everything seems to be happening thick and fast now.  We'll be more settled once we know everything is still ok next Friday and the baby is just being impeccably behaved.  It would be nice to be sick just once  

Does anyone know what happens at the first midwifes appointment - do I need to be 'fresh and tidy'    or is it just a chat??

Love to everyone else.

Readie
x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Anna-sound like fab embies. Can they freeze blasts? Hmm not sure if that's a   question sorry if it is. Will cross fingers as soon as I've finished typing  

Readie-can't believe you're 10 weeks   I think it's lots of paperwork at your appointment but I think she listened to the heartbeat but said it may be way too early to hear it. She found it though. When you say 'fresh and tidy' do you mean your lady bits? I never once had an internal scan or anything like that. I had my stomach prodded and poked all the time though. 

Rach-I've got a few jobs that need doing if you've still got the urge

Off to have lunch

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anna - fab news on your embies its all sounding very positive indeed.  I bet you are so over the moon.  Dont worry EVERYONE has their fingers crossed for you!

Readie - from what i can remember at the booking in appointment, it takes about an hour.  The midwife gives you your bounty pack (loads of reading and freebies to send away for!), goes through your medical history, takes some blood samples, measures your height and weight, asks about medical conditions that run in your family, makes sure you are taking folic acid, discusses  screening tests you may wish to have and then books you in with an obstetrician according to your needs.  I think they all specialise in different medical conditions etc.

Well i have been asleep on and off all day and now cant wake up properly.  Am feeling a bit lazy really, think will send hubby for a take away for tea.

Cat x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

3 more sleeps - i am getting sooooooooo excited!!  It must be so bad for you girls who were waiting for labour to start.  I am so impatient and at least i know when to expect her!!

I have been ironing baby grows this morning and my eyes were filling up.  I still cant believe this is happening for us!

Hope everyone else is ok today.  Has anyone been to Hull fair?  My friend is going tonight and has promised me nougat and brandy snap (yum yum).

Hubby is at work all day today so am bored

cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Readie how sweet that your scan will be on your Mum's birthday.  And you will be able to present her with a lovely scan photo.  

Sarah, Care can freeze blasts apparently.  I know Hull dont but Care have been working with a clinic in Vegas and have had significant improvements in their success with blasts/freezing.  It is so nerve wracking.  Cant ring for another hour and half.  The sad thing is we do always do so well with our embies...its just getting them to hold on.

Cat I nearly cried when I read your message.  I specifically remember being with my BF when she was ironing all her son's clothes ready for his arrival.  We both sat and sobbed.  We had a lullaby on and were wrecks!!  You just pamper yourself this weekend and get excited about Libby popping out!!

Hope everyone else is well.

Love

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

anna - think you will be ringing soon.  Will you be going to nottingham tomorrow then for transfer??  It sounds like they have done well do far.  Cant wait to hear the news.

As for pampering myself this weekend chance would be a fine thing.  Unfortunately I have one of this husband's who doesnt notice dust or that the bed needs changing or that the wash basket is overflowing etc.  I honestly think he thinks his clothes magically arrive in his wardrobe all clean and nice.
I have been hoovering and dusting right through, washing the bedding etc cos i know nothing will get done while i am in hospital.  Its not that he's a bad lad he just doesnt think but i blame that on his mum!!!

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon

Anna-you've probably rung now I hope it's good news  

Cat-I remember sitting in Sophie's room when we'd put all the baby stuff in it and I was sobbing my little heart out! It's funny what Anna said because it was the mobile that set me off too. My mum cried when she saw all the clothes hanging up that I'd washed out. 

Might go to fair at teatime. I want to see Sophie's face when she sees all the lights. Don't fancy pushing the pram round though. Gonna get DH to do that I'd end up getting too annoyed.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Well its still good news but not as good as yesterday.  3 x Grade 1's.  1 x Grade 1-2.  1 x Grade 2.  3 x Grade 3.  Its amazing how they change so quickly.  And its the beauty of blasts I suppose so they can weed out the ones that they thought were great on day 2.  So we are still on for blast transfer.  I have to ring tomorrow to get a theatre time and then travel to Nottingham on Monday.  So I will soon be PUPO!

Cat your DH sounds like mine!  He is tidy but not clean if you know what I mean.  Saying that, he leaves stuff everywhere and finds it months later!  He just found his expensive watch I bought him in the garage and he has been looking for it since August Bank Holiday!

Sarah have lots of fun at the fair.  Take your camera for Sophie's first visit...dont blame you about getting DH to push her around...you could always have a go at ramming the chavs ankles tho!

A xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a message to wish Cat and DH a lovely lovely birth experience on Tuesday.  

I know Libby will be just fine and absolutely adorable.  As soon as you are feeling up to it get some pics on for us!

I am hoping that ET will go ahead tomorrow...I never take ET for granted.  If it does then I will be resting aplenty for the next week so may not get on much but am still thinking of you all.

Love

Anna x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi girlies

Just wanted to pop on and say Cat - hope everything goes ok on tuesday, i cant believe your finally meeting Libby, its so exciting!!  I second what Anna says - Pictures please when you get time!!  

Anna - Good luck for you et tomorrow, were all behind you hun with everything crossed   

Rach - Any news yet.......? 

Caz - Hope the witch has turned up!!  

sarah - How was Hull fair??  Was it full of chavs?    

Well, im doing good today. Just got back from the pub( making the most of being able to go to the pub without organising babysitters!!) , the babies have been kicking like mad for hours, i just wish DH could feel it....Maybe another couple of weeks and they will kick a bit harder!!

Bye for now

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Too excited cant sleep - i cant believe tomorrow i will get to meet my daughter!!!

Anna - good luck for today i will be thinking of you.  Take it easy and try not to worry we are all behind you.  sending lots of positive thoughts your way    

Scooby - my hubby didnt feel baby move until i got to about 24 weeks.  I used to get so frustrated and be like "how can you not feel that!!" and he would just look at me blankly.  It was very exciting when he finally did feel her.  He also likes to just "watch" my belly because it just moves strangely and sometimes you can see a foot or a hand print and then of course there is the maltesers test to look forward to!!!  

Well just waiting for hubby's man food to arrive from asda and then need to pop out for some camera batteries and we are done.  Everything is ready for tomorrow.  Just want it to be 7:30 a.m. now.

love to Rach, Caz, Sarah and Claire.  Sarah I have your mobile number and will get hubby to text you the news tomorrow.

Cat xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all


  CAT OMG YOU'RE GOING TO BE A MUMMY TOMORROW     

How are you feeling? Are you doing anything special for your last night of freedom?    Aww...I'd give anything for that feeling of holding your baby for the first time again it's magical.

Anna-  I can't tell you how much we all want this to work for you. You'll make a fantastic mummy.

Scooby-get you going to the pub-you've got responsibilities now you know    Give it a few weeks and you'll wonder why you wished they'd kick harder. Wait til your ribs are black and blue  

Yep-Hull fair was 'chavtastic' as usual. It was so loud as well I was a bit worried about Sophie's eardrums so we didn't stay long. She didn't seem that impressed to be honest. most of the smaller rides were at least £1.50-Eeekk! Think I might officially declare Hull Fair as a grandparent's job in the future. 

Will be back later
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Cat-our posts crossed

That would be fab if he could let me know because we will all be thinking of you.

Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG....... Cat,tomorrow you will be a mummy!!          i cant imagine how you must be feeling lol,all excited nervous emotional to name but a few, good luck with it all Hun,look forward to hearing all about it and of course seeing the first pics
Enjoy your last few hours of freedom Hun,go put your feet up if there not already  

love Caz xx xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you girls for your good luck messages.  I so want to share my BFP with you all.  You are absolute stars and have gotten me through some very dark times.

Cat.....enjoy your last day before Libby arrives!!  Woo hoo...tomorrow you will be able to see, smell, kiss and hold your baby.

Sarah...good idea about Hull Fair being Grandparents job now!!!

Scooby...I must have missed the post that you can feel your babies.  How exciting.

Love to all

Soon to be PUPO Anna x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Good luck Anna for the transfer (and just in case anyone else was being as thick as I was, PUPO stands for pregnant until proven otherwise!  A very good term).  Wishing you all the luck Hun.

Cat - no wonder you're not sleeping.  Tomorrow will be a very special day.

The antenatal appointment last Friday was just a chat so thankfully no need to get myself tidied up.  Free dental and perscriptions for the pregnancy and the following year - marvellous.  Looking forward to our 12 week scan this Friday.  We might even announce it to the world then. 

Readie
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ha!!  I was wondering what the PUPO stood for.  You dont even want to know what some of the concoctions were that i thought it could be!!!!

Good look for your scan on friday readie.  Bet you are dying to tell everyone arent you??!!  Dont forget - put your scan up and be proud. 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes - this is my last post now, off to see my friend on hospital and then to take the cat to the vets, then feed husband and early night for us.  Have got to get up at 5:30 to wash my hair and i then i have to have my breakfast at 6 a.m!!!  Its all very technical you know.

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Cat

I've probably missed you now but good luck. Next time you post you will be a mummy. Hope everything goes as smoothly as possible and I will let everyone know as soon as I know anything.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

ooooooohhhh  Cat its exciting!!!! 

I cant sleep im too excited about my scan tomorrow!!! I'll post in the evening and let you know. My scans not till 5pm and them were off to visit both sets of parents so it might be quite late.

Just wanted to ask if anyone knows what happens at the 24 wk appointment.  Basically Hull have said they want to see me all the time now but they said i need to book an appt with gp at 24 weeks.  When i rang Brid and told them i didnt think i would be going there again, the midwife said " if you want you can come and have your 24 wk appointment here with us and then we still get to see you occassionally and can tell let you know details of our antenatel classes and stuff"
what does the GP do that the midwifes dont do?  Im tempted to go to brid midwife for the appointment that way im still in contact with them cos it will be them who come and visit me at home after the birth, but i dont know what to do?  Will i get into trouble doing that?

Theres no danger of me not getting the right care, ive got 2 hospitals looking at me, 2 sets of midwife notes etc.  I posted on the midwife thread, but you lot might be able to tell me a bit more about what Hull do.....

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Hmm...  

Scooby-I think you should go to the appointment in Brid because you will need to know about classes and stuff. Also it will stop you getting 'lost in the system' when you've had the babies.
Wow it's so exciting on here at the minute. I still think 2 pink ones.

Anna-hopefully you have 2 beautiful embies on board who are going to snuggle in for the next 9 months. Take it easy

Rach-where are you? Wouldn't it be great if you and Cat had your babies on the same day?

Well, Cat has my mobile number so I will let you know asap. Have to take Sophie to nursery this afternoon but apart from that I'm going to be about the house for most of the day.

Have a nice day and don't get too wet
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

[fly]    [/fly]

Awww girls just had a text

' Libby Grace was born today at 1140 weighing 4lb 14oz she is doing really well'

Congratulations Cat and DH on the birth of your precious little fighter.

Well done Cat. Wishing you a speedy recovery

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

awww...wow, good weight too!
scooby, cant wait to hear about the scan.x
Anna...how are you hun?? ok i hope.
love to everyone else, i am in the middle of my tea so will be back later.x
(just had to nip on and see what went on with cat)


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

OH wow... Congratulations Hun to you both on the arrival of little "Libby Grace "
well done you !!   

love Caz xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Aw, congratulations Cat, Libbys a good size too. Hope mother and baby are doing ok. 

Well..... I had my scan today, both babies are fine and

ITS  & 

Cant believe it, still in total awe at how lucky we are. 

Theyre both fine, the boy is a bit squashed, hes at the bottom, but hes giving his sister a good few kicks. ( shes a bit bigger and is laid on top of him!! Girls rule!!)

I have 2 sets of feet in pretty much the same place so theres no wonder ive been feeling alot of movement in one place, ive got 4 feet there!!!  

Anyway, sorry its late girls, i'll post tomorrow when ive got a bit more time.

Hope everyones ok.

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Congratulations Cat and DH on the birth of Libby....she sounds adorable.  Cant wait to see some pics!

Scooby....how wonderful...a son and a daughter.  You must be over the moon.

Love to everyone else x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Brilliant news Cat - congratulations to you and your DH.  Libby will be growing stronger and get to go home in no time!

Anna - stay rested, warm and positive!  This is your time.

Scooby - fab news on the babies - I was right with one of each.  Now you will be able to choose both your favourite girl's and boy's names in one go!  You'll have to get your new scan pictures up!

Caz - any news on the date for your cycle yet?  How did the meeting go?

We're looking forward to Friday to make sure everything is ok.  Then we are going to tell everybody (or at least anyone who will listen  )  It seems we have to make some decisions about the type of tests/screening we want carried out.  I've read up on it but they all seem to have varying degrees of accuracy or implications of miscarriage  .  What tests/screening did everyone else decide to have?  

Love to everyone
Readie


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

awww wow scooby how cool is that, a boy AND a girl! i bet you are both chuffed to bits.x
readie, i never had any screening tests at all just scans, i knew i wouldnt have an Amnio as i see any risk as too much, they say there is a 1% chance or something but i wasnt willing to risk even that, anyhow the scans showed everything fine, nasal bone there, long limbs (dont i know about that one!) and i am taking my chances that everything is ok, have had a few pains too since last night (bout tea timeish) i have a few niggly pains in my back too today so dont know if anything will come of it, i have an appointment with my Consultant tomorrow morning and apparently he may see fit to do a "stretch and sweep" if i have been having niggles so fingers crossed.x
i bet Cat is very busy with Libby and i hope she is recovering well, she will be straight on here in a few days showing us some pics...cant wait!
Anna....keep your feet up darl and like readie said, this is your time.x
Caz...well done on the no smoking! its been nearly a year for me, i cant believe it has gone so quick.
love to everyone else....xrachx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening all

Scooby- thats so cool you are having one of each!! (oops i sound like I'm talking about fish & chips)   I'll rephrase that ...girl & a boy.......bet your over the moon and your DH cos he was hoping for a boy  wasn't he ?

Anna - hope your resting up and taking care of yourself hunnie,I'm thinking of you.  xx

Readie- the meeting was really good, especially for DP he said it helped alot, it was good to have a look around the place too so i no where I'll be having things done. i just have to phone in now with my next AF, which is due anytime from now,( please don't be late!)why am i nervous all of a sudden   

Rach- thanks hun...i am really proud of myself with the giving up smoking, and you with nearly a year....well done you!  xx

hi to everyone else 

love Caz xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Scooby-aww..a pink one and a blue one. Your little boy sounds as though he's already getting bossed around by his sister.

Readie-one more day then you can tell the whole world! I wasn't offered any screening tests either. Hull don't do the nuchal scan. I just had the triple test which is just a blood test.

Rach-hope things get moving for you if they aren't already.

Anna-  How are you bearing up? Are you back at work?

Caz-glad the meeting helped. Hope you're af turns up soon ( you don't get to say that very often on here do you   )

Cat,Sunnie,Claire-hi to you and your little bundles of joy.

Hi Vee-how's the teeth? ( Sophia's not yours    although I hope yours are ok too   )

Well I've got the day to myself so what's a girl to do? Yep, go shopping  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Caz - you made me laugh with fish and chips !!    Not long for you now - hurry up AF!!  

Anna - hope your taking it easy and lots of  . I made DH rent a load of DVDs when i was on 2ww. I seemed to spend alot of my 2 weeks laughing at comedys!! Im sure all those laughing happy vibes helped.        

Readie - i bet you cant wait to tell everyone. I purposely wore loads of tight t shirts after my scan so everyone could see my little bump. Id spent 12 weeks hiding it, i wanted to show it off!!
With regards to screening and tests, i refused to have anything invasive done so no amnio for me!. And i was told the triple tests wernt accurate for twins so we paid £140 and had a private Nuchal Fold scan done at Leeds Screening Centre. I think for £190 you could have bloods done as well ( but that would have been a waste of money for us).  But for us it was the best thing we did. It doesnt give you a definate yes or no, but my downs risk went from 1:900 right up to 1:9000, and the doctor doing the scan checked all the usual things, Nuchal fold, nasal bone, heart rate, blood flow into the liver and load more stuff and told us everything looked just as it should do.  Some times they can even tell the sex....the doctor scanning us said they was 70% sure one was a girl. ( but i didnt tell anyone until id had my 20 wk just in case!!)

hi to everyone else, got to go get dressed now, ive got my first appointment with Mr Maguinnes today.  ( why am i nervous....??   )  Think i might treat myself to some baby clothes today too,  now i know i can buy whatever colour i like!!    

S
xx
It is a lot of money, but for us it was money well spent just cos of the peace of mind.


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi all

Just popping in to say hello and that I am still around...just.

Off work and spent since Monday in bed.  So bored.  And DP's family are here.  What a nightmare.  BIL has come from Oz prior to going to France tomorrow.  MIL insistent that she had to come on Sunday from France as she couldnt wait 5 days to see BIL.  MIL insists DP has to go to France tomorrow.  MIL informs us that BIL x 2 will be returning next week for a boys break.  Hmmph, you get the picture.  I wanted this to be as stress free as possible but my house is a tip (I refuse to clean up after them all when I am warming my babies), I am in bed and feeling vulnerable and I just want it to be me and DP.  I have gotten up to go to the loo and so tempted to clean the bathroom but then it would be filthy again instantly cos no-one seems to tidy up after themselves.  DP does the best he can but he doesnt clean, just hides things!

This is why we want to move to because we dont get asked or even get to invite guests...we get told.  Its all to do with it being MIL old house.  I feel bad moaning because she is lovely but she is hard work and I dont need it right now.

Anyway, rant over.

Love

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Anna-do not start cleaning up after them s*d them. You just sit tight and keep cooking those embies. As you say,unfortunately it will probably be a tip 5 minutes later anyway. Remember you're officially PUPO so you shouldn't be doing things anyway.

Right that's you told  

Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

HELLO ALL 
scooby 
fabby news one of each     how fab!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anna 
dont do the cleaning let them do it themselves grrrr you get loads of rest
and keep them babies nice and snug !!! got everything crossed for you chuck 

sarah 
my teeth are dandy tks hee hee 
sophia got 7 teeth all through together arghhhhhhhhhhhh but there all through now so settled down again 
Sophia is a big girl now and in  BED !! my baby isnt so much a baby anymore we have had trouble with her sleeping from the day she was born never had a nights sleep but now she is in her bed she loves it and sleeps 7pm - 7.30am YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE how cool wish i had changed her bed round months ago i checked on her the other night though and she was asleep curled up behind the bedroom door bless her 
how is sophie doing with her teeth is she walking yet ? 
luv vee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Vee-Sophie's got 6 teeth, no walking but pulling herself up on everything. Bless Sophia in her big girls bed. Fab news on the sleep you feel so much better don't you?

Hope everyone has a nice day- sorry just a quickie

Going to a wedding do in Leeds tonight so sorting stuff out for Sophie to stay at the grandparents tonight. Omg-I packed less stuff when I went on holiday for 2 weeks    

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Vee....wow at Sophia's 7 teeth!  But more importantly sleeping right through! She sounds a little treasure.

Sarah...I love Leeds, hope you get to do a spot of shopping tomorrow before you come back.  Maybe coffee and cake at Harvey Nicks outside under the heater.  Mmmm.

Not doing any cleaning.  It's funny how most old people dont have any house proud time isnt it....honestly, the crumbs on MIL's seat and surrounding area and the amount of times she walked into the house with mucky shoes and straight onto the cream carpet is unbelievable!  Still, my mum is gonna come tomorrow and spruce the place up for me.

Well no symptoms, had few AF style aches, a heavy feeling in my foo foo and thats it.  I know its all from the pessarys and I know the pregnancy test will tell all in time.

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend.

Love

Anna x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Readie...good luck for your scan today. x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

well what a day i had yesterday!!

you ready?

right i went for my 38 week check with my consultant and he had a feel of my tum and thought the bubs was breech so he ordered a full scan and we found out i had very very low fluid around the baby so he decides to swiftly rush me in to start me off!
from that moment my feet didnt touch the ground, i was told to go home, fetch my bag and get back asap, i rung glenn at work and it was all systems go, they gave me a sweep in clinic and i was already starting to dilate (3 cm's) so i went up to the delivery suite, had my waters broken at quarter to four and by half past six i had a 6lb 5oz baby boy! he was distressed (cord wrapped round neck and body) heart trace all over the place but he is fine now, i am a bit sore but we are chuffed to bits! 
sooooo.....Welcome to the world, Glenn Junior! as soon as i get a min i will post some pics, we have just got home and we are still a bit shell shocked to be honest, nearly never got there and its just starting to sink in now how close we were to not havin a healthy happy outcome, we are truly blessed.x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

OMG!!!!!

Congratulations Rach and Glenn on the swift arrival of baby Glenn Junior!

So pleased everything is ok.

Congratulations...enjoy getting to know your little man

Love

Anna x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG!!!!! you dont do things by half's do you hun    

congrats though and a big welcome to the world Glenn junior  

enjoy every moment 

love caz xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Rach !!!!! OMG!!!!!  That must have been really scary!! But congrats on your   baby boy, and he was a good size too!!  So pleased for you!!

Anna - Hope your enjoying having the house to yourself and are relaxing!!   

Readie, Hope your scan went ok, i bet youve been busy telling everyone!!

Any more news on Cat & Libby??

I went into town today to get all my freebie stuff!! im so impatient!!  I went and got my free changing bag from Boots and my free Huggies basket from Tesco, and Tesco were having a clothing sale so i bought some more clothes for the babies that were all half price ( i bought some the other day too from matalans Sale - i swear these babies are gonna have more clothes than me & DH!!!    ) 

Hope everyones ok 
S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Flipping 'eck Rach-wasn't expecting that.



Woohoo-a boy for the Hull thread! 

So glad everything turned out ok I bet you're still shocked

Pics when you can please

Well done

Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Readie where are you?!  Scan news and pics please!!  And of course the announcement to your parents!!  xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon

Anna-how are you doing? Think I read that your other half was back today? Make sure he takes you out and treats you.

Readie-I second what Anna said-hope you're ok?

Caz-have you started your treatment yet?

Well, I must say this thread is seriously lacking in baby pics. It's not as if you've all got anything better to do is it?  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Sarah how cute is your new pic?!  Bless her.  I love pink and green....she looks so good.

I am ok...cant wait for him to get home.  Bless.  He has just rang and asked what perfume I want.  Hehe.  Well trained.

I agree Sarah...we need more baby pics!!

Love

Anna x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Readie reporting in....

First of all congratulations to Rach and Glen - I bet Morgan is chuffed to bits with her new baby brother.  Well done Rach!  

The scan on Friday went fine - we were in and out in a flash - very impressed with Castle Hill.  The scan apparently showed two arms and legs, head with brain (very important I feel) and that everything looked as it should at this stage.  He also brought my due date forward to the 21st April.  

I put the scan photos in my Mum's birthday card.  She was really surprised and pleased and gave us both a big kiss and cuddle (which is very demonstrative for my Mum  )  My dad just smiled and said 'oh no!' in a resigned way of becoming a Grandfather again (he thinks he is too young at 63!  )  So all the immediate family now knows and a mass email will be sent out tomorrow to the rest of our friends and family.  It all seems very real at last.  I even went shopping with my Mum on Sunday for maternity clothes - I eventually got a bundle off ebay so we will see what they turn out like.  I only have one pair of trousers which I can fasten the button on now (still no bump though).  I also found out my mum was never sick with either myself or my brother so maybe that is where I get it from  

Great photos everyone - I love it when people update their profiles.  Sophie looks so cute!

Anna - I noticed your test date is on the 21st and I will be thinking of you on Sunday.

Scooby - how do I get my mits on some free baby stuff then??

Love to you all
Readie
x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS rach 
on the arrival of your little man   cant wait to see some pictures of him 
well he certanly took you by surprise 

sarah 
luv the new pic of sophie she is such a little doll when is it her birthday ?
loving your new pic too Anna izzy is growing so fast wishing you lots of luck for sunday 
i will have everything crossed for you good luck !!

hi readie 
what a lovely way to tell your perents about the baby bet there all so excited 

luv vee xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning

Readie-so glad all is well. Aww what a birthday pressie for your mum.

Anna-how are you?  

Vee-Sophie is 1 on 2nd november and I just know I'm going to be a blubbering wreck! I just feel so sad that she's not a baby any more-she's such an independent little madam!
We've ordered a birthday cake-I always said I was going to make one but I just know I'll poison everyone!

Anyway got to go.   everyone

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Readie, so pleased that everything is as it should be!!  With regards to freebies - join every mother & baby club going!!!   Boots, Tesco Mother & Baby, Cow & Gate, Huggies, Pampers etc. I joined all of them online, and a few weeks later the coupons and freebie vouchers were soon flowing!.  I collected my free changing bag from boots at the weekend and got my free Huggies Baby hamper from tesco.   If you buy some of the pregnancy magazines they often have freebies/catalogues with vouchers in.  Dont go mad buying magazines though - they all pretty much say the same each month!!!  If you get the babies r us catalogue theres load of vouchers in the front of there - But can i offer you a warning - Steer clear of babies r us if you want cots - Unless they have them in stock that day for you to take away.
I have had a nightmare with them regards my cotbeds.  I ordered them 6 weeks ago and was told they would be less than a week, then was told another 2 weeks, then another 3 weeks, last week they admitted that manufacturer didnt even have the wood to make them yet, and yesterday i was told they realistically had no idea when i might recieve them, so we ended up driving to Leeds Babies r us at 7pm( after Dh had been at sea since 3am) to get some different ones that the leeds store had in stock.      So when DH comes home from sea today we will be on flatpack building duty!!!    

Anyway enough of me ranting - hows everyone doing?
Caz - you must be nearly ready to start treatment now. how are you feeling?  I remember being terrified and excited at the same time!!
Anna - Hope DH is looking after you and you are still nice and relaxed!!   
Sarah - Id have a go at making a cake, and if it didnt work out i would produce the shop bought one at the last minute!!!   
Rach - Piccies Please!!      Hope your doing ok at home with your little man  

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quick post - I am home from hospital now, C-section was fine.  Libby is still in the SCBU but is feeding well and is on no monitors now.  Its just a case of getting her to breast feed (i am currently pumping round the clock!!!) which she is starting to have a go at and she needs to put on some weight too.  Hopefully she should be home in a week or two.

Cant work out how to attach pics to main body of text so have changed side pic instead for now.

Congrats to rach on the birth of little glenn.  I wonder if i saw you at the hospital??

Scooby - how lovely you are having a boy and a girl.  I couldnt be more pleased for you.

will post again soon

cat xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Cat - That is brilliant news.  Keep a pumpin' so she can come home soon    Its good to put a face to a name - you look sooo happy.

Scooby - I had a mass joining session to every website I could find at lunchtime !

Take care
Love
Readie
x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Readie your announcement sounds magical.  I am so pleased for you both hun. x

Sarah it's ok to cry...Sophie is such a little beauty.  Think of the past year and all the future years of fun you will have together. x

Scooby glad to see you are getting lots of freebies!!  Register for anything you can x

Cat you look so glamorous having just had a baby!  Libby is just adorable and you look beautiful together.  Congrats x

Well I dont think I am pregnant.  I think that after so many failed cycles I would know if I was.  I did a couple of early tests which were poo and had some sort of evaporation line turn up on them so I had a glimmer of hope but I know now it was just a water mark.  I really dont know what else I have to do to get our much longer for dream.  We dont have any money left.  DP has spent all of his savings....£25k.  I have about £5k debt from IVF.  This really was our last chance.  I know there is always adoption but I wanted to grow my own baby.

I just feel very sad, very guilty for not being able to give DP what he wants and for my family too, very angry because God didnt listen to our prayers and very let down.  What a sad place to be.

I might have to take a break from FF for my own sanity but please please please know that I am always thinking of you and your little ones.  I am only sad that I was the only one not to join your gang.

With love

Anna (the barren one) x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh Cat what a lovely pic of you and Libby, you look so happy and such a natural mummy...bless
so glad to hear all is well and little Libby is doing fine, keep pumping hun and she will be home too in no time .

take care hun 

Caz xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Evening

Oh Anna-I really don't know what to say. I'm crying reading your post. I know you're probably sick of people saying hang in there so I'm not going down that road. 
I'm not a religious person but I'm praying with all my heart that it's good news.
I totally understand you wanting to take a break from this site. To be honest I've been thinking about how hard it must be for you especially at the minute. You're an amazing person because you're genuinely happy for everyone on here even though your heart must be breaking.
You do what you think's best hun but we'll all really miss you.


Cat-how come you look so glamorous? I still don't look like that now! She's beautiful and so tiny. Well done on the pumping. Hope she takes to the boobies soon.

Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh Anna........please stay with us  
I cried when i read your post hunnie , so sorry for you and your DP, i wont say i no how you and your DP are feeling cos i don't but i no you must be devastated...is it official, (you preg test i mean )
It must feel like the end for you but maybe you just need a break and wait for the cloud to lift so you can see the light again Hun, it's so soon after Hun please stay with us for a while we will help you through hunnie. i don't no what else to say but i do want to give you a big hug and let you no you are in my thoughts, please try and keep strong .
much love 

Caz xxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi everyone, i am struggling trying to get pics in the gallery, i may just put a link on for you too see but it might get removed.
Anna hun are you due to test yet? is it early tests?please dont test before you should it just causes too much grief
Readie fantastic scan pic, looks a right little chub!
hi to everyone else, cant stay on long as i have a little man to get ready for bed and settled...love to all.xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hi Anna 
hun my heart is breaking for you 
i so wish i could offer you words of wisdom 
you are such a wonderfull genuine person and we all luv you to death 
there is still time though hun i know people to test day before test date and get a neg to go on to get a pos++ on official date i hope with all my heart this is the same for you 
as i cant think of anyone more deserving than you !! xxx
take care  
luv vee xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Me again

Rach-I think you can put links on here. I don't think it will be removed. How's it going?

Caz-have you started your treatment yet?

Vee-   Yet another gorgeous photo of Sophia, she's going to be a right heartbreaker.

Wow-what load of rubbish on telly

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anna - you are obviously feeling very down at the moment but i thought your test date was 21st??  Pee sticks are not 100% reliable until your test date so please promise us that you will do one on the right date.  Maybe you will be surprised and all your prayers will be answered.  I will be praying for you - you deserve to be a mummy the most out of all of us.

Rach - cant wait to see a pic of your little man.

Thansk everyone for your kind wishes.  Have spent most of the day with Libby.  She has had three bottle feeds with breast milk today (superdad is a pro!) and took to that like a duck to water.  She had a few sucks on my boob before hand (at one point i think she was trying to chew my nipple off - when do they toughen up??  I am in agony!!) but obvioulsy it was too much like hard work.  The midwives seem to think that the breast feeding will take off in the next couple of days and as she is feeding from the bottle she might be able to have her tube out tomorrow.  That will be such a relief because it breaks my heart to see her with that thing on her face.

Have had my new medela double electric breast pump delivered today from kiddicare.  Wow!  I feel like the milk maid.  

Sarah - sophie is sooooooooooo gorgeous.  I am worried already about how quickly they grow up.  I want libby to stay a baby forever as she is so beautiful.


Readie - you are past the 12 week stage now.  I bet you are relieved and looking forward to the rest of your pregnancy now.  Your bubba will be here in no time.

Caz - have you started your IVF yet??

Anyone i have missed - hope you are ok and will try and catch up daily.  

Love cat xxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Anna -
I dont know what to say, ive got tears rolling down my cheeks reding your post.  Please please dont test again until the 21st, its too early to be testing, everything could change, you might have late implantation, please stay strong.      
Im not going to say i know how you must be feeling because i dont, and i cant even imagine how difficult things have been for you & your DH, but please hang in there till the 21st, and think nice happy thoughts.       

I'll catch up with everyone else later on.

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Just had to say thank you for your lovely messages.  You are all such warm hearted women.

Sarah I remember my first message to you....you lifted my spirits then and you still do now.  I really am so thrilled for everyone on this site who are expecting, having babies or have their family through other ways and much more so for you Hull Girls.  You are right tho...it does make me feel a bit left behind and after using this site for years I desperately hoped I would either have a pregnancy or baby ticker under my name!  What will be will be though and I cant change anything.  I must have been a complete b!tch in a previous life!  Cos I certainly arent now so there are no excuses for the big man in the sky not granting my wish!

Caz thank you for your message.  I felt so bad typing it because I know you have all the excitement of treatment to come.  And believe me hun it is exciting.  And as you can see on here it does work too.  My OTD is not til 21/10 but I still think I 'just know'.  Obviously no one wants to proven wrong more than I do.  I will be keeping my fingers crossed that you get your BFP very soon Caz.

Rach yeah I used early tests.  I have no symptoms.  I have headache and feel like AF is just trying to fight off the pessarys to make her appearance.  Did you know when you were pregnant?  Did you do any early tests which were negative and went to positive??  How is Glenn Junior??  Can just imagine you staring at him constantly in amazement...cant wait to see piccys!!

Vee thank you so much for your message.  Another one that has been around for as long as I have!  I really really appreciate your support.  Gosh Sophia is looking so gorgeous....I love her hair!

Cat how fabulous that Libby had a little suck and a chew!!  I can imagine how awful it must be to see her little face with a tube on.  Bless her little cottons.  I am so wishing her strength and that she will be home soon.  Again, thank you too for your lovely message.

Scooby...I am doing your mantra....nice happy thoughts...nice happy thoughts!  It is helping actually.  I dont see the point in breaking my heart til I actually have to.  After sobbing on Monday night I felt worn out so not going there again til the weekend...and only if I have to!

You really are all very very very special women.  

Love

Anna x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Anna - you are breaking all our hearts  .  I had AF pains leading up to when I did the surprise test (and beyond) and I still don't have any symptoms now.  Please don't give up hope until you definitely know one way or the other.  Don't test again until Sunday and try and think positive thoughts.  I hope you are pleasantly shocked by the result.  You know where I am if you need to talk.
Lots of love
Readie
x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Ooohh...I'm off again.  

Anna- I wasn't going to start telling you all about my experience but you were asking a lot of questions in your last post.
On my successful cycle I had absolutely no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever to the point where I had a few drinks on my birthday, a few days before test day. That's how convinced I was that it hadn't worked. I had the worst af pains as well.
There now I've said my bit and I'll shut up about it now because I know deep down no matter what anyone says it doesn't make you feel any better ( please,please don't anyone take any offence from that because you're all wonderful-I've been there that's all )

Right...think happy thoughts...this WILL work...



Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/LittleGlenn006.jpg
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/LittleGlenn001.jpg
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/LittleGlenn003.jpg
he was really blue and cold when he was born.

/links


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Anna, babe...please keep your chin up darl, i am crying my eyes out here for you, no one deserves it more than you, it doesnt mean anything if you have no symptoms and it means nothing if you do, the only thing will tell you for sure is that test, i had no symptoms apart from sore (.)(.) for a few days before but then that never said much to me as they always feel like that before af comes, Glenn even went to work before i did the test cos i thought it was going to be negative and i wanted to be on my own, i kept saying that i didnt think it had worked and he kept saying to stay positive, i wanted to test early but he wouldnt let me so i never even bought a test i just used the clinic one, please,please dont test anymore the levels wont even be high enough to be picked up on any test yet, chill out and relax, you still have days left.x
pm me if you need a chat.xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww bless he's gorgeous

Makes a change to look at boy pics on this thread  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

here is a few more.....
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/LittleGlenn004.jpg
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/LittleGlenn012.jpg
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/BabyGlenn001.jpg
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/BabyGlenn003.jpg
there is a few but i couldnt choose which one to show you.x

/links


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Readie...thanks for your reassurance.  Means a lot.

Sarah your post was lovely.  I am sure no-one will be offended at that.  I bet you cant believe you went through what you did and felt how you did and now have your little princess.  Miracles do happen.  And I couldnt wish for a nicer person than for Princess Miracle Sophie to happen to than you.

Rach...OMG!  How gorgeous is your little man!!!  His big sister is gonna be a heartbreaker too. You must be over the moon.  Hope you are not too sore chick!

Lots of love to everyone else

Anna xxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Anna how you doing Hun,hope your feeling a bit better and thinking positive! i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you and will pray to god everynight that you get what you so deserve hunnie xx               

Rach -what wonderful pictures, he is just adorable you must be soooo proud Hun.

Cat - how's little Libby, she looks so sweet   sounds like your doing a good job with the feeding anyway Hun,Libby really getting her teeth into it !  . really hope she gets to have the tube out tomorrow and is home real soon xx

hello to everyone else hope all's well.

Well i haven't started treatment yet but not far off!! i have my DR appointment on the 1 Nov (2 weeks) and then my first scan on the 19th.......OMG it's really happening, i can't quiet believe it, Ive waited for this sooooo long. Does anyone know if they give you a sedative  for the mock embryo tran or is that just for the proper one ? i get all confused sometimes     doesn't take much you no !


anyway i best go and wash up before the food is welded to the plates  

love Caz xxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Caz thank you so much for praying for me.  You are so lovely.

And how exciting that you will very likely be pregnant for Christmas!!!! Woo hoo.  One word of advice...get some 4head in for whilst you are DRing in case you get headaches.  Get plenty of milk in to help you grow lovely healthy eggs and eat protein too...nice chicken dinners if thats your thing!  

They dont give you a sedative for Mock ET or ET.  Its just like a smear....very quick and the only bit that is uncomfy is the cold thing that holds you open...eek!  Nothing at all to worry about.  You are in the safest, most caring hands and we will all be cheering along from the sidelines.

Love

Anna x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Caz

I bet you are getting really excited - its much better once you feel you are doing something positive.  The mock embryo transfer involved inserting a speculum and then passing a thin tube thing (very technical) through the speculum to the correct place...which they will do on egg transfer day.  You don't get a sedative, and there is only a little discomfort (well there was for me) when fitting the speculum, but other than that it doesn't take long.  You only get a sedative for the egg retrieval part.
Very exciting....we will all have our fingers crossed for you and your DP.

Rach - Glen junior is gorgeous, Morgan looks very chuffed to be holding her new brother!

Well I have broken the news at work so now everyone knows.  Thankfully it was greeted as wonderful news, and with two of us pregnant within the space of a month, it was declared there must be something in the water (glasses of which have been ordered from various wives to be taken home by their husbands).  My boss even said he suspected I was pregnant over 5 weeks ago (how weird and disconcerting is that as I hadn't even had the early scan at that point!).  I was a bit worried about the issue of two of us needing maternity leave within a similar space of time as we are funded by external contracts - but I will leave that for the big cheeses to sort out.  I've been here over 10 years so I've given my due!

We need more pictures of the new arrivals when you all have time  

Love
Readie
x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Caz-not long now until you're getting the lovely hot flushes. My advice is to milk it for all it's worth and be really nasty to people you've always wanted to be nasty to. You can then just blame it all on the hormones   Also, tell DH you've got cravings for chocolate, cakes etc-he'll get you anything so it doesn't upset you.  
Seriously though, lots of   coming your way.

Anna-lots of  and   to you. Hope you're ok.

Readie-glad it's official a work now. We had 8 people pregnant at work last year and have 5 now. We always said it was something in the water too although I drank plenty of it and it didn't work for me! If only it was that easy eh? 

Hi to everyone and their little ones
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Anna - Hope your still staying positive     ( and getting DH to look after you!)

Caz - Woo Hoo!! Not long to go now!!!!  The 1st of November will come round in no time!!  I second what Anna said - Get some 4head in stock.  And a Fan.  You might think its chilly now and you wont need one, but trust me you will, those hot flushes are unreal!!!        Your DH should be allowed in with you for your Mock ET, mine was, we got to giggle at each other wearing those blue hospital hairnet things!!    

Rach - Loved the pictures, he is so cute!!!  

Readie - Bet your glad its all out at work now.  I hated having to lie to people and hide it. After waiting 5 years for it, i wanted to walk round with a banner, instead i hid under baggy jumpers and coats for 3 months.

Sarah - Not long now till Sophies Birthday!!  Have you been going mad on the pressies?  

Ive not been up to anything exciting really.  Just internet shopping   I keep hiding things ive bought under the cotbeds!!  I did manage to go into mothercare yesterday and NOT buy anything.  They were having a sale, i had to really try hard not to buy anything!!  ( i did walk round with something in my hand for a while, before getting a grip and putting it back!!!     I need to stop buying clothes or they are going to have bigger wardrobes than me & DH!!!!   ) 

Ive just scoffed a Wispa bar, think the babies enjoyed it too theyre kicking like mad now!!    

Hope everyones ok & not too cold - it really feels like autumn now.  Ive had to start wearing DH's skiing skiing coat - its the only coat in the house i can fasten.  shame the sleeves are about 6 inches too long!! 

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well as I predicted its a BFN.  Started bleeding heavily today.  Just heartbroken.  My poor DP.

We have no money left to do this again so our baby dreams really are over.  Hull City Council and East Riding are not accepting any new applications for adoption for at least a year due to staff shortages so we are going to have to get used to the fact that its just us as a couple now.

It's obviously not meant to be for me so forgive me if I am not around much.  I am still thinking of you all and your little ones tho.

Caz very best of luck with your cycle.  I will be back to check up on you.

With love

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Anna-wish there was something to say to make you feel better but all I can think of is WHY?

It's just so, so unfair.

 Take care

Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

oh Anna.......They say things happen for a reason,but what this reason is i cannot think! life can seem so cruel and to the nicest of people too,i no we don't really no each other very much but i no you have a heart of gold and sooo deserved this to work this time   WHY O WHY O WHY!!!!!!
I  can't find the right thing to say to you Hun,i keep typing and deleting cos nothing seems like enough comfort, i so hope in the future that you will get your miracle, a natural one so you aren't going through any of this again, maybe that is what nature intended all along but just not at this moment in time(i really do hope so with all my heart)
You take care now Hun and your DP and please please don't be a stranger, would love to hear from you ,i understand how hard it will be for you so just when you can .
Thinking and still praying for you.

Caz xxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh anna- I really dont know what to say.  There probably arent any words in the world that could make you feel better right now.  We all just want you to know you are in our thoughts and in our prayers.  We all wished so well for you.  Life can be so cruel sometimes to the people who deserve it the least.  You are such a lovely person and would make a great mummy and one day i know you will, whether its your own baby or by adopting.  Its clear that you have so much love to give.   

It feels wrong to write anything else on this post so thats it for me today.

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Anna, i have replied to you on the peer support thread hun, again i just wanted to say how sorry i am! all my love jo xxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

I am not posting today, i only wanted to say how sorry i am for you Anna, i cant say anything at all,i am too upset to write any more, all my love,xrachx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Anna,

I know there is no words that can make you or your Dh feel better, but hun, we are all thinking about you.  
I dont even know what to type, nothing seems right.  Youve been such a rock and have provided us all with so much support, i understand if you need a break from FF, but please remember, your in all our thoughts all the time. 

Lots of     to you and your DH

Love scooby doo
xxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

I just wanted to come back to thank you for such kind messages.  You really are all very special.

I just cant believe that it is all over.  I cant believe that I will never have a scan and see a little baby in my tummy or go and buy nursery furniture or to have skin to skin contact with my son or daughter.  For DP and I to exchange glances of wonder and pride at our little tot.  I am desperate to use baby wipes for the real purpose and not for taking my make up off.  I feel silly even saying it.  I have always been the most maternal girl....as a very young girl I knew I wanted babies and lots of them.  I remember my auntie's sister having a miscarriage and she said 'its always the ones that want them most who cant have them'....I have remembered that line since I was 8 years old and I just hope it doesnt haunt me forever.

DP has banned me from the internet and reading about IVF, treatments etc.  He says we need to get our life back.  

I will try to pop on at work but dont want to risk him telling me off by coming on at home.

Thank you all so much for your support.  I really mean it when I say you have helped me so much.

Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry hun,

I'm praying that one day you come on here with a very special announcement for us.



Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening all
I just wanted to say thanks girls for the fan and 4head tip   i will be getting both of those next week. 
Hope everyone is ok? feeling very sad still for poor Anna like me i should think, i no she wouldn't want us to be all gloomy, so maybe a BIG group hug would make us all feel a little better 
              

love Caz xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Anna-thinking of you  

Caz-sending you lots of  

How's everyone and their little ones?

Back later
Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

Anna 
i just wanted to say we all understand your decision to take time out fron the site 
i so wish things had turned out different for you 
we will miss you pls pop on from time to time to let us know you are ok 
i am sure we havent heard the last from you and you will be posting of news on what you decide to do next !!!
wishing a special buddy loads of love & hugs   
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say hello to you all and send you all a big hug.

I feel awful for bringing the mood of the board down.  

We are doing ok.  DP handles things very different to me and at the moment is very very angry.  He did the re-sealing on the bath at the weekend and there were lots of swear words, shouting and throwing his tools about. Good job I am laid back.  I can totally understand how it destroys relationships tho.

Well I spoke to Dr Ndukwe today and he was very sympathetic.  He is keen for me to do a FET and I am keen too but I need to persuade DP.  Maybe he will come round to the idea.

Hope you are all well and enjoying the autumnal sun!

Love always

Anna xxxx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Anna - sorry I have not posted before now but I don't know quite what to say.  You know I am always near by if you need to let off steam!  Sending you a big hug.  

This board is foremost an IVF board - not a pregnancy and babies board - and we are all here to support each other through what is one of the most stressful times any woman/couple can go through.  You and Caz and any lurkers have top priority!

Caz - you should soon be starting your treatment.  Remember to drink lots of organic full fat milk and keep your tummy warm (especially once you start stimming).

Love to everyone else
Readie
x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all  

Anna- don't feel awful Hun we are all fine, trust you to feel for everyone else  ...bless ya!
I hope you and your DP can come to an agreement about the FET , must be so hard for you both, whatever you decide our thoughts are with you.

Readie-Thanks for the tips ...does it need to be organic milk? not that it matters but just wondered, and Ive not heard about keeping your tummy warm what's all that about?
Ive got lots of brazil nuts in which i have heard are good too,really like them anyway so thats not a hardship   and i dug my fan out today too for those hot flushes!! just need the 4head stuff now then I'm all set for the MUCH WANTED SIDE AFFECTS!!     

hi to everyone else hope you all fine and making the most of the sunshine,( i love this time of year)  
well only 10 more days to go!! OMG...

love to all

Caz xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Just popping in to say hi. Not much to say really I've been on nights and there again tonight.

Caz-I don't really know about the milk I just drank semi-skimmed to be honest because there's no way I could stomach full fat stuff. Can't even stand the smell of it.
Not long til you go mad in the 2 week wait  

Hi Readie-how are you feeling?

Hi everyone else hope you're all ok
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Caz - keeping your stomach warm was something the acupuncturist used to advise me (i.e not to wear belly revealing tops - ha ha.  Long gone are the days when I used to go out on a Friday night with my belly on display  )  As for organic versus normal milk - well I guess it doesn't make too much difference except price, and I wanted to try and be as good as possible....
You might be lucky (as I was) and not have any side effects from the drugs - except putting on a bit of weight.  We all have our fingers crossed for you that you don't have to go through it more than once  

I saw Sunnie and Izzy last Friday - its unbelievable how much Izzy has grown since I last saw her.  A right little cutie as well.

Hi Sarah - I am still feeling well thanks, just tired and sometimes have headaches after work - but mustn't grumble.  Still no bump yet - just a roll of flab under my bust which I am hoping will join up to a smaller roll under by belly button some time soon... 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love
Readie
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all - just having a break from the hospital.

Everything is fine with libby she is now a good 5 lbs and 3 oz.  I am a little disappointed with the care she is getting at the special care baby unit.  I realise she is not one of the really poorly babies but yesterday and the day before when i was visiting her and changing her nappy all her back was wet right through her babygrow and vest yet there was nothing in her nappy so i know it must have been left from the nappy change before which wass 3 hours earlier!.  Also I told the night staff last night that i would be coming in for the 7 a.m. feed as this is when she is most awake and its a good time to try the breast feeding and when i got there at 6:50 she had already been fed even though i had rang at 6:30 to remind them i was coming!  I had to get the bus at 6:30 this morning to get there on time so was up at 5.30.  I am tired enough from all the expressing that i could do without this happening. 
There are other little niggly things too.  Its just horrible having someone else look after your baby.  All I want to do is take her home.

Sorry whinge over.

Readie you are making me laugh with your mini roll of flab!!  I remember getting to the stage where i really wanted a bump and now i am at the stage where i am wondering how long it will take to lose the weight.  I got weighed in boots on monday and i have lost 12 lbs since the birth so have a stone and 2 lbs to lose still.  Its funny cos i dont feel that i am particularly that big and my stomach is quite fat but none of my clothes fit and the scales do not lie!!!  Ha ha ha

Caz - i am sooooooo excited for you.  I didnt do the full fat milk, i opted for the more yummy version in the form of lots of ice cream.  I took co-enzyme q10, pregnacare and had no caffeine whatsoever, but bless you, you have done so well giving up smoking you probably dont want to be giving up anything else!!!

Sarah - poor you on nights again.  I dont think i could stay awake.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Just a quickie

Cat-your new pic is lovely you look so happy to be a mummy.
I just wanted to add my personal opinion on your problems with scbu. As I work on a ward, I would rather know from the relatives/patients if they were unhappy with their care. I would ask to speak to whoever is in charge and do this sooner rather than later so it can resolved quickly. If you leave it too long to say something you will be stewing about it and it may all blow out of proportion. They are there to do what's best for Libby and you and if this is not happening then something needs to be said.

Glad Libby is putting on weight you're obviously giving her good stuff!

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry to gatecrash but saw that you were discussing drinking milk during IVF cycle.

Organic preferably as no antibiotics or hormones that cow may have been given....and skimmed or full skimmed is actually better than full fat as contains slightly more protein & calcium but obviously less fat ! (and milk is also good source of zinc)


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwww cat 
i am sorry to hear you are having some concerns about the care Libby is getting in hospital 
big   to you as sarah said it will be best for you to say something to them as its not fare for you to do all the traveling earlie morning for no reason bless you xxxxx

how is everybody 
hows sophie doing sarah not long now to her birthday 
i am feeling real fed up with myself today i popped into town since when has town been so busy mid week grrrrrrrrrrrrrr anybody would think its comming to xmas time lol
hope your all well 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Can i just ask...is it ok to still drink coffee a little bit or should i give it up all together(i really enjoy a coffee  ) ? Is decaf ok cos i have been trying to have that when poss instead.
Think I'll give the organic milk ago too, thanks for the explanation Minxy.
Anymore tips anyone has feel free to say  
To give myself the best chance i have been taking... pregnacare which has all the vitamins in and folic acid,i have given up alcohol and stopped smoking (almost 3mths now! ) oh and i have been trying to eat a lot healthier too,could prob do better on that one though  
not sure what else to do apart from keep positive .

Cat- love your new pic hun...you look fab  , hope you get things sorted out for Libby too.

Readie- no chance of me wearing belly revealing tops ,my days of those are long gone too   how are feeling ? looking forward to having a bump to show off i bet...and who can blame you.

hello to everyone else will catch up in a bit just need to make a couple of phone calls before it gets any later.

Caz xxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Morning Ladies.x

well everything is good here, Glenn is still sleeping through, bless him, he is such a pleasure! i am feeling great as i am getting sleep and apparently you can do anything on a good nights sleep! (so my mum says)
Cat, that is so not on the hospital being like that, its discraceful, i would definately say something hun, not long now and she will be home.x
Caz, ooohhh are you getting excited?? i did everything i could too to maximise our chances, stopped smoking, stopped all alcohol but i never stopped drinking tea or coffee, i never did the nut thing or stuck rigidly to the milk thing or anything else for that matter, what i did do though is to get a good multi vit, i used Mumomega and they were great, not cheap though, £12 a box for a months worth from Tesco, i have had them all the way through and just finished the last box. 
big hugs to everyone else, i gotta go now as my little man is starting to wake up.x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Rach-wow can't believe Glenn's sleeping through already bless him what a star. I think at this stage I was getting excited if I got 3 hours in a row! 

Caz-I'm afraid I wasn't that good at the 'being good' stage of treatment. I did cut out all alcohol and allowed myself 2 cups of coffee a day. Believe me that's cutting down a lot for me. To be honest, I always felt sorry for myself so got myself some choccy or made DH take me out for a pizza or something. Hmm...maybe that's why it took me so long     Oh and well done again on stopping the ciggies.

Cat-hope you and your little daughter are ok and everything's going smoothly with the hospital.

Vee-totally agree. Town's just as busy during the week now. I've started getting some xmas pressies cos I don't do busy places very well and can't imagine trying to get a pram around some of the shops in a few weeks. DH despairs of me cos I can't help saying something to people if they push me or won't move out of the way. I get serious pram rage   Can you imagine St Stephens near christmas  

Anyway Sophies at nursery so better get some housework done whilst I have the chance

Hi to everyone

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Hows everyone doing?  Sorry ive been missing for a bit, ive been reading, just busy so i havent been logging on.
Hope everyones ok

Rach - sleeping through already - i know where to come for advice!
Caz - Not long to go now!! With regards the caffine, i gave up caffine the day i started DRing( i switched to Decaf tea - dont drink coffee anyway) and TBH it didnt taste any different, i just found i didnt drink as much tea as before as after a couple of weeks i wasnt craving the caffine anymore.  Im still on decaf tea now, and i dont think i will ever go back to it as i actually feel alot better for not drinking it!!
As for the milk - i drank full fat milk cos i blimming love the stuff!!     Although i do now think maybe thats where are my tx weight gain came from      But my way of thinking was, id given up alcohol, caffine and junk food, full fat milk was the lesser of the evils in my case!!! 
But still got to give you a massive cheer on the ciggies!! Well done!!

Cat - Hows things going with the hospital - i must say im a bit concerned as im going to Hull W&C too after declining Scarborough ( as they are completely useless.)
What are the staff like?  Are they listening to what your saying yet?  

Anna - Dont know if your lurking or not!! Just wanted to send you a   anyway.

Sarah - Have you been to st Stephens yet?  Is there better shops than in Princess Quay?  Im pretty slow at walking around now, id better watch out for angry people with prams if im walking slowly!!!

Hi to everyone else!!

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Scooby 
Yep-pregnant or not I'll have your ankles if you're in my way   
I quite like St Stephens actually-I was there this morning. I keep wanting to go in the Build a Bear Workshop but there's always a massive queue.
The first time I went in I nearly bought a pair of shoes for Sophie til I realised they were the shoes for the bears. Can you imagine me trying them on her in front of everyone how embarrassing  

Hope you'e ok
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello girls
I hope you don't mind me joining you but I have my first appointment at Hull IVF clinic in 2 weeks. I am really scared and don't know what to expect. We will be going private because DH has a son from a previos marriage. It is so unfair though because all our problems lie with me! We really can't afford it but I cannot give up yet. I am on 50mg of Clomid at the mo and suffering with the usual side affects.
Hope you are all well and I hope all your dreams come true!
Lorna
xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Lorna   

Welcome to the Hull thread, as youve probably realised were a right set of chatterboxes!!   

If you want to ask anyone any questions about anything at all were all very friendly   if not a little bit    and will be happy to help you out if we can.  
I know its a bit nerveracking going for the first appointment, but all the staff are absolutely lovely at the clinic.  Especially Denise and Dawn. They were my fave.   
Caz is also starting her IVF soon, im sure she'll be along soon to say hi

Just wanted to welcome you and wish you loads of       for you first cycle.

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Lorna

Welcome to the thread. If there's anything you want to know just ask and I'm sure one of us will be able to help you. As Scooby said the staff at the Hull clinic are lovely and you will be well looked after.
I agree it is unfair that you have to pay. My DHs problem is something that he was born with whereas you get people having tattoos etc removed on the nhs-this world's gone barmy hasn't it?   Anyway don't get me started  

Wishing you all the best for your upcoming treatment

Take care
Sarah x

ps.   everyone


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hi lorna and welcome! just wanted to pop on and say hi, hope everyone is good and well sorry no personals tonight as i have a little man on my shoulder and am typing with one finger...lol...its taking ages! anyway will be back tomorrow, lots of love, rachx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya Lorna 
welcome to the Hull thread 
good luck with the clomid hope it works for you 
its so unfare you cant get funding grrrrrrrr  everybody should be intitled to it 
there all so nice at the clinic 
keep us posted on your progress 
luv vee xxxxxxxxx

just a quick post from me tonight a bottle of wine is calling my name


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Lorna  
welcome to the hull thread Hun.
I like you are having ivf tx , i start mine in 6 days time !!!       .....I'm so excited if you haven't noticed  It's very scary though isn't it, everyone on here is so helpful and lovely, as are all the staff at hull,we will help you with anything you want to know Hun,just ask.
keep us posted on how you first appointment goes,good luck Hun.

Caz xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG Caz....6 days to go hun!!
are you excited..lol...dont forget we are all here for you darl when you need a rant or an online hug.x  myfingers are firmly crossed.xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

oh rach ...excited isn't the word!  thanks for crossing your fingers Hun i sooo hope it works first time .
I love your new pic ,your little man looks just adorable you must be so in love 
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

I know the nurses will tell me, but i was just sat here wondering about the injections I'm so looking forward to (NOT) and wondered if you have to inject at the same time of day everyday? or if you can do them whenever, it's the DRing ones if that makes any diff.
thanks 
Caz xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Caz-I was always told to inject the same time every day-give or take an hour. I think the longest I ever left it was 2 hours.

Rach-what a lovely pic

Hi Vee

Hi everyone else

Sophie stayed at the grandparents last night so we had an extra hours sleep   still feel tired though-maybe I've had too much sleep now!  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hi caz 
i did my injections the same time every night give or take an hour no longer 
ehhhhhhhhhhhh bet your getting excited good luck with jabs there not as bad as you first think 

hi rach 
loving your new pic its gorg xx

hi sarah 
how are you and your beautiful daughter hope your both ok 

hi to everybody i havent named xx

luv vee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

evening all
just a quickie as I'm feeling like Poo!  i have a feeling i have tonsillitis although Ive not been to doc's yet,will try get in tomorrow,but the reason i am mentioning it is because last time i had it i was given penicillin, the trouble is it's only 5 days till i start with my DRing drugs and am now panicing that i won't be able to start if I'm on penicillin? does anybody know what they will do or even if one drug will affect the other....i am really tempted not to go see doc then i don't have to worry but I'm in so much pain i think i will have to    i have waited so long for this moment i can't belive this has happened to me now!

(worried) Caz xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

awww caz, im not sure about the antibiotic thing, can you not cope with lozengers? and drinking plenty, this is so typical isnt it.
i was going to say to do a search but i am just wondering if you could pm Minxy i bet you a £10 she will know, it is worth asking and i am certain she wont mind.x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Rach thanks for that i have just sent Minxy a message, hopefully she will know.
If i have to i will manage on lozenges and plenty of liquids like you say but i have done that in the past and it has taken ages to clear up or returned a couple of weeks later   so i have had to go to doc's in the end!
i could cry right now ,feeling very sorry for myself   
why do these things turn up at the most inconvenient of times

xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Caz-how are you? I'm sure you can take penicillin because it's just at the downregging stage and so it shouldn't affect your eggs? Please don't quote me on that though. Hope you're feeling better soon.  

Hi everyone just a quickie going to go out soon whilst the weather's nice then at work tonight   Going a bit mad buying balloons etc for Sophie's birthday-as if she's going to notice   My mum ordered a birthday cake in the shape of a number one and it was £35!! I told her not to get it but she insisted. How expensive will that be when she reaches double figures!   

Anyway back later
Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Lorna

Glad you found the Hull thread.  Its good you and Caz will have each other to go through the cycle together.   thoughts and fingers crossed for both of you.  Unfortunately, we have all been through it so if you have any questions fire away.

Love to everyone else

Readie
x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

We were on page 2 again!!!!     best get chattering again  !!!!!!!

Hope everyones ok

Caz - Hows the throat?  Has the doc put you on penicillin?  I can totally sympathise with you, whenever im ill its always my throat, and i can tell by the second day whether i can shift it on my own or if its a doctors job!  Hope your not feeling too ill.
Not long to go!!!  I was told to do my injections at the same time every day give or take an hour, so i used to do them first thing in the morning after a shower, then i didnt have to worry if i was late in from work or went out after tea somewhere.  Plus it got it all out of the way in the morning then i wasnt thinking about it all day!!   I have got everything crossed for you, hun, loads of     &  coming your way.

Lorna - Fingers crossed for you too hun that the crazy clomid works this month for you   

Readie- hows things with you, have you got a bit of a bump yet? 

Sarah - Hows you and adorable sophie doing?  Can you still get in the house or ir it full of balloons??  
I remember my nephews 1st birthday, despite all the people, presents, balloons and fuss, all he wanted to do was be pushed round my brothers living room in an empty cardboard box.      

Rach - love the new photo!!  Is he still sleeping through?

Nothing to report from me, just been taking it easy and pottering round at home.  Did a bit of gardening yesterday ( and got stung by a nettle   )  Just realised its only 8 weeks till xmas..... eeek!!!

Love to everyone
S
xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Scooby - Glad you are feeling ok.  Watch out for those pesky nettles though.  

I've still no bump - just a lot of adaptations to my trousers with elastic bands and safety pins.  Can't wait to get a bump - it might make it all feel more real then.  Surely at 15 weeks I should have something going on down there?!  I've been reading up on prams/travel systems - its a mine field!  Although we have decided to wait until after the 20 week scan before getting stuck into the spending spree, once we know things are still ok and whether we are having a boy or a girl!

Love to everyone
Readie
x
p.s.  everyone time i do a spell check on your name Scooby it tries to change it to Scabby!  Makes me grin everytime!


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

> p.s. everyone time i do a spell check on your name Scooby it tries to change it to Scabby! Makes me grin everytime!


  

I know what you mean on the shopping front. Trying to decide on a pram , then car seats, then cots or cot beds...... Theres too much choice. Everytime i decided on something, i would change my mind the next day.  
Ive pretty much got everything now. I didnt fancy trailing round trying to buy stuff in the xmas rush so i did it all early. And got most of it online. Kiddiecare.com have loads of offers on and seem to have a permanant sale section. We got our car seats half price from there and they arrived within 2 days.

As for the boy/girl at your 20 week scan - im getting in there early & going to say . We need more boys to balance it out, theres a shortage of them on the hull thread!! Although me & Rach are doing our best to even things out!!

S
xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hi ladies (and bumps and babies)
well things have gone a little wobbly with the sleeping but i know what the problem is, leaky nappies! argggg...i have had him in huggies, pampers and tesco ones and the worse culprits are the huggies, so much so i rang them and complained we have had 3 nights where he has been woken up by the wetness poor little thing and its in the same place everytime so we have been up stripping moses basket and baby everytime, i went to tesco today and got a larger size nappy so we are on pampers number 2 and i can see we are going to have to wrap them round him he is so piddly! i took him to the baby clinic today for the first time and he weighed 7lb 3oz! 8 days ago he weighed 6lb 7oz s thats a really good gain, i could tell though as he is getting chubby cheeks..lol
i cant believe he is nearly 3 weeks old, it has flown by!
how is everyone else? Caz, hows the throat? did you need to go to the docs or has it settled down a bit?
Readie, your bump will appear overnight, you will wake up one morning and be like..? where did that come from..lol
good luck with the shopping too, there is so much stuff out there it is unbelievable, its really hard trying to pick things, oh i will give you a bit of advice though, do not buy Tommee Tippee closer to nature bottles, they are rubbish! i have spent a small fortune on them and i put them away after a few days, i still have some in the packs, the best ones we have found are the Nuk ones as Glenn has a small mouth and feeds much better with the orthodontic shaped teats, the others are too long and he chokes on them, anyway, god cant i waffle! lol 
its up to bed for me.xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Scooby, or should that be Scabby   ( sorry but it made me chuckle ) How are you 3? Good on you looking for the bargains, especially when you're buying 2 of everything.

Readie-your bump will come don't worry. Get a good look at your feet cos you wont be seeing them for a while. I even had to get my DH to tie my shoelaces in the end!

Caz-2 days to go  

Lorna-Hi hope we haven't scared you off

Rach-Wow he's growing isn't he.I use huggies but I must say I've yet to find a nappy that doesn't leak.  We have great fun now that she wriggles when you're trying to clean her.   I have always used the TT bottles because they were the only ones she'd suck on because she was used to being breastfed-she wouldn't entertain any others. The only thing is the bottles are weird shaped and are awkward to fit into the bottle holders in change bags.

Hi everyone I haven't mentioned hope you are all well.

It's a year ago today since my waters broke. It was in a pub carpark which I suppose could have been worse cos it could have been in the pub. Dh has never got over the shock of me wetting the car seat. Think he would have been quite happy to let me walk home  

Anyway must go

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

CAZ

[fly]  One day to go!!!! One day to go!!!! [/fly]

Just wanted to wish you good luck for your first appointment tomorrow. I know how excited you will be when you leave the clinic with your bag of syringes & paper bag full of drugs!!!

Good Luck Hun!!!

S
xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

* HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY SOPHIE 
for tomorrow hope you have a day full of fun !!!!
   
*hope you enjoy your special day sarah and not crying all day lol
luv vee & Sophia 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening all,hope you are all ok  
Well we had our DRing appointment this morning which went fine ,i had my first injection too while i was there and it wasn't half as bad as i thought it would be ,although i did panic a little when it went all red and itchy   apparently this can happen..thank goodness!
i just hope i can do it myself in the  morning think i might let DP do it for me  a few times first  till i pluck up the courage  
The mock ET went fine too...thought the hats we had to wear were funny took my mind off everything else     
Actually at the same time i had the mock ET done i had a sample of the endometrium taken for research which i agreed to.....it was pretty pain full!! trust me to sign up for more pain  ...oh well it's all in a good cause if it helps others like us in years to come.

I'm still full of cold ,this viral infection is taking some shifting I'm so tired cos i can't sleep at night cos i cant breathe ! hope the side affects from the DRing drugs don't kick in till this cold has gone or i think my DP will be packing his bags and moving out !    

Anyway enough about me ...Happy birthday Sophie for tomorrow !! "1 yrs old woo hoo"    

Scooby/Scabby (that did make me laugh)  How are you and your little bub's?...well i hope  

Rach how's your little man doing,have you sorted the leaky nappy problem ?

Readie any sign of a bump yet Hun?

Lorna hope your ok Hun

sorry everyone i haven't mentioned "hello"  will catch up again tomorrow  need to go try get some sleep or i will be useless at work tomorrow    

love to all

Caz xxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SOPHIE!!!!!!!!!

I hope you have a lovely day.x
things are much better on the nappy front we have him on Pampers size 2 with the extra sleep layer and these are working fine, Caz,i got dp to do the first few of my jabs just until i plucked up the courage to do them myself, the needles are really fine so you hardly feel them i think its just the anticipation that makes them hurt more, its all in the mind i think.x Morgan even did one of mine as she wanted to feel like she was doing something to help, hows everyone? 
Lorna how are you hun? not too long now before you are starting the injections. i will be back later, i am just grabbing a few mins while the boy is sleeping.x
Has anyone heard from Anna? i hope she is ok, bless her.x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone - i have just had to read nearly three pages to catch up!!!

Rach - love the pic!!! Just read your comments on the tommee tippee bottles and those are what i have bought so hubby can start giving her a feed on a night but might be taking them back now!  I havent had any leaking nappy experiences yet.  Have been using the tesco prem ones which seem to be fine.  She just seems to poo/wee as soon as i take her nappy off.  Once at the hospital she sprayed it at me in the middle of visiting hour and it was in my hair, all over my face, down my cleavage, on my top and on my trousers.  As you can imagine, everyone except me found it hilarious.  Still its a story to tell any of libby's potential boyfriends in years to come!

Caz - i see you have started down regging.  Hope you are feeling ok.  It might be a few more days until you get any side effects but remember its all for a good cause.

Readie i am sure you will get your bump soon.

Sarah - happy birthday to sophie!!!  Bless doesnt time go fast.

Big welcome to lorna.  You will soon learn we are all bonkers.

Scooby/scabby (loving that) - surely you are all shopped out by now??  I have still yet to buy my proper nursery furniture believe it or not.  We were waiting until we got back in our house (hopefully in a month) so we are just using the moses basket at the moment.

Well libby came home on wednesday full breast feeding and gaining weight.  She is now 5 lbs 8.  None of her clothes fit her yet (strangely even the 5 lb range from next still doesnt fit her!) so poor little libby is still in her babygrows all day bless her.  But she does look cute in them.  Am finding it hard to get her into a routine as sometimes she will go 6 hours without a feed and then it might be two hours then three.  We are planning a trip to ikea next week to see if we can survive away from the home environment ha ha ha.

Anyway, we are loving being parents and are spoiling her rotten.

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon

Just a quickie whilst the birthday girl's in bed-it's awful tiring being 1 you know!

Caz-hope today's injection went ok. I found that they were itchy also but it soon settled down

Cat-aww you're a proper family now. It's really daunting going out especially when you're breastfeeding but you just have to go for it. Ikea has even got a little sectioned off area in the cafe where you can feed her. Once I'd fed her in public I didn't care after that. It was either feed her or she'd scream the place down. A strategically placed muslin cloth is good.

Sorry it's quick but I'm tidying up before people come round. Thankyou all for your birthday wishes. I've not cried yet today but I welled up this morning when it was the time she was born. I just feel so lucky. Mind you, I cried yesterday when I got rid of the steriliser    

Hi to everyone

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi All

Happy 1st birthday to Sophie     Sarah - I think you are allowed a little blub when your baby reaches one years of age!

Caz - I'm glad the injections went ok.  We started with my DH giving me the injection until i found I could control the stinging when the drug went in if I did it myself.  My DH always prepared the needles though so it made him feel like he was doing something!  
Lorna - good luck for when you guys start.

Cat - that is great news that Libby will be allowed home on Wednesday.  You must be so excited!

Scooby / Scabby - sorry! looks like I've started something with your name change  .

Rach - I'm glad you got the nappy situation sorted out.  Little Glen must be a lot happier now!

Well still no bump ladies but I have moved into maternity trousers with a belt as I was sick of elastic bands and safety pins.  I even did my first bit of exercise last night (except walking the dog) for about 4 months which is very unlike me.  I normally did aerobics classes at least 3 times a week before our last cycle.  So its swimming twice a week for me now....

Hi to everyone else!

Love
Readie
x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Flying visit to say.....

[fly]   a very happy first birthday to the gorgeous Sophie  [/fly]

Hope you all have a wonderful day.

Scooby hope the DRing is going well. Still got my fingers crossed for you.

Cat so pleased Libby is home. My BF says it is much easier getting out and about rather than staying in and seeing what chores there are to do.

Rach how are you and your little man?

Going to La Perla tonight for a meal so got to dash and get in the bath. Sarah I will say a toast to your special little miracle Sophie.

Love to everyone else.

Anna xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for your kind wishes. Well it is nearly Monday and out initial appointment. I am excited but really scared. Things are moving now. We were at the bank yesterday to release the money from our mortgage for the treatments. God I nearly screamed all that money..... but hopefully sooooo worth it. Any ideas what will happen at initial appointment. Will it just be chat and medical histories or bloods, scans and all that. 
Good to see that so many of you have had your little miracles. It does me a tiny glimmer of hope. Have any of you got endo? I am waiting for AF to arrive soon. Clomid symptoms subsided at the mo thank god.
Lots of love
Lorna
xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Had a wonderful day yesterday and Sophie got thoroughly spoilt. I think everyone looked for the most annoying, noisy toys though hhmm.. .

Anna-lovely to hear from you. We miss you.   Thankyou for your post it meant a lot. 

Lorna-I'll let the others answer your questions about your first appointment because mine was about 8 years ago! The clinic was at the Princes Royal Hospital in Sutton when I first started treatment!

Readie-the bump will arrive before you know it. You'll wake up one day and nothing will fit.

Cat-how's you and little Libby?

Caz-hope everything's going ok.

Vee-hi to you and your princess

Scooby-hi to you 3

Rach-how's the little man?

Hi to everyone else

Right..going to tidy up...I'm sure there's a carpet under all those toys somewhere...

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Me again

Forgot to say we're going to Costa del Blackpool tomorrow until wednesday so I won't be posting.

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Girlies!!!

How are we all doing?
Sarah - Glad sophie had a good birthday. hope you have a nice time in blackpool - sophie will love all the illuminations!!

Caz - Hows the injections going?  Is you DH doing them for you?  I had to do my own.  DH couldnt even look at the syringes without going pale and having to leave the room!!!    

Lorna - Glad the clomid symptoms have subsided - ive heard they can send you a little crazy!!!  I think at our first appointment we had blood tests done and arranged for DH to do a sample and had a long chat with the nurses about what goes on.  ( I think) then once all the tests were done, i had to ring up with Day 1 of AF and then day 21 started down regging.  Not sure how fast things move when you pay privately-  We were NHS funded so things seemed to take forever but im sure things will move quicker if you are private.  Good Luck for tomorrow, we are all thinking about you and sending you lots of     &  .  I cant answer the Endo question, but my lower bowel is welded to my tubes and ovarys with scar tissue, and everything is stuck to my abdominal wall too   So my insides are a right old mess but i didnt have any side effects every month. Once of my close friends has endo and some months she is in agony, i really feel for people who have it.  

Anyway i best go im supposed to be tidying up.

Love to everyone

s
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

well we have survived our first weekend as "a family".  We have been to see just about every family member yesterday and today we have been looking at new bathrooms for about three hours at B&Q, wickseys, the bathstore and focus.  You just dont realise how much stuff you need to take for a few hours.  There wasnt really anywhere for me to breast feed so had to nip to the loos in B&Q with my hand pump to get libby her dinner so i could give her it in the cafe.  The person in the cubicle next to me must have wondered what was going on!!!!  All in all its been a fun weekend and we are off to Ikea tomorrow.  worth it just for the hot dogs.

Forgot to mention libby is now 5 lbs 9.5 oz !!!!  She is growing bigger and stronger on a daily basis!!

sarah - hope you are having fun in the sun (ha ha ha) in blackpool!!  I bet you end up spending a fortune.  How come it always costs more to holiday in england than abroad

Lorna - lots of love and luck for your appointment tomorrow.  We will all be thinking of you and are here to support you through your treatment.  We are all quite good at that you know!!  I need to pop in myself over the next week cos i gave them this fabric teddy with a pen that everyone can sign as a little keep sake for libby when she is older.  Must remember to pick that up!

Anna - hope you are ok hun  

Love to everyone else - i think i can hear a hungry libby so must go.

Cat xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for all your messages. You are all so kind and positive. I am looking forward to getting the ball rolling (I think). I will let you know how things go.
Love to you all.
Lorna
xx
PS Just been reading where to get cheaper drugs from rather than just getting from the clinic. Did you get yours from Hull clinic or did you get them yourselves from a chemist? If so which one (did any of that make sense?)
Cheers girls x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Good luck Lorna for tomorrow bet your excited about it all i know i was when we had ours.
we are having our tx funded on the nhs so things might be diff for you(prob alot quicker!)
On our first appointment we had some papers to fill in ,just personal details if i remember rightly,I was then weighed by a nurse before going to meet our consultant. he basically went through our test results with us which we had  done prior to the appointment (bloods for hormones etc and sperm samples) we were then told about our options of ivf ,and how it all worked.Then after a long wait on the ivf waiting list we got a letter to say we could start and to ring up on the first day of my next period. i am now on day three of my DRing injections and all is going ok so far (I'm a bit of a wuss with needles)  
Hope things get moving for you real soon Hun and like i said earlier "GOOD LUCK" we are all here for you if you need anything. I have found the support of everyone especially on this thread just amazing as I'm sure you will.
keep us posted Hun

love Caz xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi 

Back early-Sophie not settled at all. We had to take turns sleeping in her room as she kept crying. She's been really whiney today as well. Oh and guess what?...as soon as we came through our front door she's perked up and is her usual self!  
I guess she just didn't like Blackpool... 

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi ladies, bumps and babes,
hows everyone? good i hope, well this is just a quicky as my wrists are flaming killing me!! i thought the carpal tunnel would have gone by now but no, its still here giving me grief, i have hurt my left one going up the stairs (using the banister, and put too much pressure on the grip!!...ouch) it is so sore it has made my cry with the pain, i am worried about picking Glenn up today cos if i turn my wrist the wrong way i get shooting pains and they just freeze in a painful spasm and i am so scared i will drop him.
I started Slimming World last night so i am trying not to think about food, its ok though as you can eat and eat withough feeling bad, well as long as its not chocolate and sugar and fat! i couldnt believe it when they stood on the scales, i thought the lady had her foot on too...lol i weighd in at 12st, 8lb's...... ...i didnt realise i was that heavy but hopefully i may be able to lose a stone before Christmas, talking of xmas, has everyone started their shopping yet? i have a couple of things in but i want it all done by the first week in December..(yer, right!)
love to all.....xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Hoe your wrists feel better soon rach.  Thats probably the last thing you need with a new baby!  You made me laugh about your weight.  I got weighed today at boots.  I weigh 12 stone 5 lbs.  I was 13 stone 7 lbs half an hour before my c-section so i dont think i am doing so bad - a stone and 2 pounds in 4 weeks.  I am usually 11 stone 7 and a size 12 (i am tall!) which is what i am aiming to get back to but to be honest i havent been dieting i have been eating rubbish.  Yesterday i had a mcdonalds at 11:30 on the way to ikea and then a hot dog and donut on the way out and then i ate my tea AS WELL!!!  

I am hoping to start the chrimbo shopping next week when hubby has gone back to work.  Dont know where to start though........
Just realised - hope we are home for christmas and not in this horrible flat.  There is no chimney and santa wont be able to get in to give libby her pressies.

Caz - how are the injections going??  Have you got a date for your first scan??

Does anyone know if it is normal to have headaches after you have had a baby.  This is the third day in a row i have woken up with a headache right between my eyes.  I dont normally get headaches.  I know i am a bit more tired than usual but cant understand whats going on.  Maybe its hormones or something.

Cat xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hiya everyone,
Well I am soooooooo excited. we are starting IVF in January. We had initial meeting last night and it was really good. The staff were lovely and so friendly (just like you all said). We met Mr Lesny who was funny and caring but I had to really concentrate with his accent and he had a bad cold!!!! We have to wait for bloods to come back, DHs sperm test (which he has to pay for!!!!!!!! most expensive w*** he has ever had!!!!!! he he he) go to group meeting and then we can start. We decided to have a great Christmas then start in the new year. I am excited but a little scared. The con said I don't need to take Clomid anymore (which is great) because my progesterone levels are very good. I will also need to have general anaesthetic for egg collection because of my severe endo and the pain it will cause but apart from that it is all good. Is there anything we should do to help IVF?
Love to you all
Lorna (finally something positive is starting to happen to us x)
I am so happy x
PS sorry hope you are all ok. Cat how is it going? I will need to pick your brains about all this. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Lorna - On my second cycle of IVF i did regular acupuncture, had full fat milk, gave up all caffeine and alcohol, took co-enzyme Q10 supplements after egg collection and made sure i got my 5-a-day!

I bought the book "infertility and conception" by Zita West and i swear by it.  It has loads of tips to help with IVF such as the above.

I think a lot of us on here had the full fat milk.  There was something on the news when i was doing my treatment about ice cream as well so indulge yourself and worry about the weight gain later !!!  Ha ha ha

Hope this helps.

Hope everyone else is ok - we were nearly on page 2!!!

cat xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Lorna-you sounded so excited in your post bless ya. I remember feeling like that ( although it got a bit boring in the end for me-it was like here we go again, and again..  ) I think you're doing the right thing by enjoying christmas first-hopefully it will be your last one as a couple. That sounds like I'm trying to split you up doesn't it?   I'd better shut up now.

Rach-ouch! You really need to see someone. I also presumed it went after giving birth.
Can't believe you're at Slimming World already! I'm still trying to blame my weight on having a baby   I must be at least 11stone even 11st 7lb.

Cat-When I was breastfeeding my weight dropped off me cos she was a proper greedy guts! I don't really know about the headaches. Are you drinking enough because b/feeding really dehydrates you.

Caz-how's it going? You must be due a scan soon?

Hi everyone else-nothing to report here. Been in town this morning and treat myself to some girly things like perfume and make up. Booked myself a hair appointment as well. Going to pizza express tonight but I always have to have a starter and pudding cos the pizzas are so small! No wonder I'm a porker!

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

nearly on page 2

Well I didn't go to pizza express because it's apparently not there anymore. Good job someone told us beforehand. Anyway went to the one in Beverley instead as Dh wanted to use his buy 1 get 1 free vouchers.  

Hope everyone is ok?
I'm off now because I appear to be talking to myself  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Aw bless no one wants to talk to you sarah!!

Took libby in to see the girls at the ivf clinic today and to pick up our teddy we asked them to sign.  Denise had a cuddle.  I dont think she wanted to give her back!  Hubby was telling libby that this was where she was made but i think she is a little young to understand that!

Hope everyone is ok.  Its very quiet on here today.

Have been to see how my house is coming along after the flooding today.  I have half a kitchen.  Hurrah!!  It might even be a finished kitchen by next week.  I asked the builders what all the boxes were in the living room and they said my new oven, hob and chimnney extractor.  I only bought my other ones a year ago and how could the flooding have affected those when they are all above a metre off the floor and the water only dampened the floorboards!!!  Not complaining though and my mum has already bagged my old stuff for her new kitchen when she gets round to it.  Its totally crazy.  They have even put me in a new downstairs cloakroom suite.  How can water damage a toilet Bizarre.  Obvioulsy the insurance companies have cash to splash.

Love to everyone

cat xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aarrgghh...trying to change my picture but it won't let me do it   Now I haven't got a picture at all. Will try tomorrow. 

p.s thanks Cat for talking to Billy no Mates here  

Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

hiya everyone.......just thought I'd let you no how the DRing going,well a lot better than i thought ,DP is doing them for me (I'm a bit of a wuss) and i can honestly say they aren't as bad as i thought they would be,although when he stabbed me this morning i nearly went through the roof(not sure why),anyway going to stab the other side tomorrow see if that is better.
Think I'm doing OK with the side affects too only suffering with hot sweats so far and the occasional headache.... so so far so good, just like you all told me it would be   

Need to catch up on what you have all been up to but will have to do that tomorrow now cos I'm feeling very sleepy (seem to feel like that alot too)

hope everyone is OK

catch ya tomorrow

Caz xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

OMG it was hailstoning here this morning!!!! I guess winter is definately here!!

Hi Billy Sarah      Sorry that Sophie didnt like blackpool - maybe try Brid next - its not so far to go home if she doesnt like it there either!!

Lorna - So excited for you that you start in january - i  remember how excited i was to finally feel like we were doing something positive instead of going from one waiting list to another.
I didnt do anything specific before my treatment, i just looked after myself, and ate well.  I tried to cut down on the alcohol a month before we started, but that didnt really work out to well cos we went skiing 3 weeks before i started my down reg injections and the beer was definately flowing freely that week!!    Never mind, i think relaxing and enjoying myself did me just as much good as anything else!!
As soon as i started injections i cut out alcohol & all caffine, and started being a good girl    

Caz - well done on getting your DH to do your injections. MY dh used to stick his head under the pillow and keep shouting " have you finished yet - i cant look!!"  

Readie - How you doing?

Anna - dont know if your lurking or not, just wanted to say hi & hope your ok.   

Cat - Glad your house is coming along - do you have any idea when you might be able to move back in?
It would be nice if libby got to have her first xmas in her own home  

Talking of xmas - i cant believe its only 6 and a half weeks till xmas.     i best start thinking of xmas shopping instead of trawling ebay everyday for baby baragins!!

Im doing ok, too windy for DH to go to sea this week so hes been at home so ive been trying to get him to do loads of jobs. He was able to come with me to my 24wk appointment the other day, everything is fine, both bubs sound fine and are very active! She measured my belly and im measuring 33 weeks already         OMG im going to be huge!!  Ive got my 28wk appt at Hull on the 29th. Does anyone know what happens there.  Ive got to go to the Antenatel day unit first for 20 mins, then go to the normal clinic.  What happens at the day unit? How often should i get a scan at Hull?

Anyway i best go.

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

morning

Caz-glad everything's going ok

Scooby-I went to the day unit to have my scan then went to the clinic to see the midwife/consultant.

Sorry just a quickie-busy day today. Sophie just had an injection, then I'm at dentist then we're meeting friends for lunch.

Hi everyone  

ps-still can't put a piccie on  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Scooby - sounds like the babies are doing well.  If i remember correctly at the 28 week appointment you go to the day unit round the corner from the antenatal clinic and have a special ultrasound scan that measures the blood flow from the placenta.  You dont get to see anything on the screen though its not that type of ultrasound.  Then they send you back round to the clinic with your results for you to see the doctor.  The girls are lovely in the day unit.  I spent a lot of time in there!

Builders think we may be back in the house within four weeks.  Cant wait there is no storage space in this flat. There are baby things everywhere.  The health visitor is coming at 11 and god knows what she will think!!!

Cat x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

evening all

Cat- really hope you get moved in your house before Xmas Hun,sounds promising!

Sarah- hi ya, how is little sophie after her injection? rather you than me at the dentist I'm not very good with those either  

Scooby- nice to hear all well with the babies Hun...growing well by the sounds of things,and you too  

Readie-how r u ?

Rach-hope you and your little fella are doing well xx

Lorna- really pleased for you...you must be thrilled! make the most of Xmas then you can consentrate on your tx in the new year!  

hi to everyone i have missed.

Well the stabbing is still going ok but the hot sweats have def set in   (actually pleased it's turning cold outside)I am so lucky DP is doing my injections,don't think I'd be very good at them even if i did pluck up the courage . I have my first scan on the 19th so not long till that,i cant believe how fast the time is going since i started tx...hope the 2ww goes just as fast  

Think thats about all from me ,not been up to much cos of the dreadful cold and viral infection....which i am glad to say is finally showing signs of going!!

take care all

Caz xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Did anyone else get woken up by the wind and rain this morning? It sounded terrible.

Caz-so pleased everything's going ok-apart from the hot sweats-but at least you know something must be working! I'll send you one of these to cool you down a bit   Sophie's fine after her jab thanks, it's me that's traumatised! 

Cat-did all go ok with the health visitor? I'm sure she's seen a lot worse.


All this xmas talk's scaring me because I'm working xmas day. I figured that I have to work it at some point so this year seems best as Sophie will be more aware next year. She'll have no idea this year. I'm sad but it's part of my job. There are some inconsiderate people out there who decide to be ill at christmas  

Anyway that's enough twittering from me

Have a nice weekend everyone

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

HI all

I am soooooooooo tired.  Last week Libby was on four hourly feeds which was fine then she decided towards the end of last week that she wanted three hourly feeds and then yesterday she decided she wants two hourly feeds!!!!  No wonder she is putting on so much weight.  I am worried the breast milk isnt filling her up enough.  Is/has anyone else had this problem??  I dont think the worrying helps.

Libby got weighed yesterday when the health visitor came and she is 6 lbs exactly now.  I cant believe how fast she is growing.

Sarah - poor you having to work chrimbo but like you said it will be more important for you to have chrimbo off next year when sophie is a bit bigger.  

It feels like both libby's sets of grandparents are competing to see who can get her the most presents despite the fact we said not to bother much this christmas as she wont be old enough.  I am stressing about where we are going to put everything!!!

Cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon

Cat-she's probably having a growth spurt where they want to feed constantly. It doesn't last long though but it's a nightmare isn't it? Sophie used to empty both my boobs and still wanted more. Does it happen more in the evening cos that's when she would start more. Have you tried an extra bottle of expressed milk? I wouldn't worry that you're not filling her because she's obviously putting on weight.
I remember going to bed at 6.30 on a night and leaving DH with a bottle of ebm and I would get a few hours before she wanted boob again. It really helped me cope with the nights more.
I know you won't want to hear this but waking every 2-3hrs is actually the norm and you've got a good baby there if she was going every 4 hours...sorry!

Sorry no personals-had a really bad day. Came across a crash this morning and DH had to do CPR on someone ( he's also a nurse ) but the person didn't make it. Life's s**t sometimes isn't it? 

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Afternoon all! 
well i hope everyone is fine, its just a quicky so no personals im afraid but i just wanted to ask you mummys here a questions about spots, Glenn has them on his face and chest, he has had them for a few days but they seem to have got worse! my step daughter took him for a walk in his pram this afternoon and they cleared up but just now as he was having his bottle they seem to have come back, they arent bothering him but i am getting a bit stressed as to what they can be, i am making an appointment at the doctors in the morning, what do you think??
love xrachx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all
Rach, Libby has the same spots on her cheeks under her chin and on her chest too.  I had them checked out by the midwife and she said its normal for babies to get them.  When i first saw them i instantly thought meningitis and rang the midwife but she said they were fine.  

They arent like adult spots that take days to go, one day she has them the next day they are gone!  Bizarre!

Sarah - you and DH have had an awful day, its so sad the person died.  You both must be upset.  Thanks for what you said about the breast feeding.  She has been much the same today however i have now stopped expressing from the breast she doesnt feed on after every feed so my boobs have been a bit painful today as they are going up to six hours without a good milking!  She gets weighed again tomorrow so if she has put on some more weight i will know she is ok.

cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Rach-how's little Glenn's spots? Bless him. I think they can actually get baby acne.

Cat-how's Libby? Is she still being a little greedy guts?  

Caz-hope you're still doing ok. Just remember it's all in a good cause.

Lorna- 

Vee-how's you and Sophia? We went to Little Rascals the other day-it's fab isn't it?

Readie,Scooby-hope you and your bubbas are ok.

Hi everyone else

We got Sophie her first pair of shoes yesterday from Clarks. They took a photo of her wearing them. The trouble is I don't think she's too keen on them cos she keeps looking at them and trying to take them off!

I was in St Stephen's this morning and there was this huge crash. Turns out a glass panel had fallen out above Next eekk! Luckily it didn't look like anyone was hurt. I had only just walked by there as well. It seems that I keep attracting trouble everywhere I go at the minute.  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

oh no!  I hope my hubby didnt fit that glass panel!!!!

Libby is still being a greedy guts.  She got weighed by the neonatal midwife this morning - 6 lbs 1.5 oz!  She got discharged today as well so now i am panicking.  I kind of like her being checked on twice a week.  

Do they still have those foot measuring machines in clarks??  I used to love getting my feet measured.  Sophie is growing up very fast.  I cant believe how quickly time is going.  Libby will be 5 weeks tomorrow already.
I take pictures of her every day because i dont want to forget what she was like when she was so small.

How is everyone else, very quiet today.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

Do you have a baby clinic that you can go to? I went to Sure Start on 21 st Ave because that's where I had my booking in appointment and some of my antenatal care. I used to take Sophie there to get weighed every now and again just for my own piece of mind. There was a health visitor there to answer any questions.

It was the foot measuring machine that she took a big objection to! You'd think the woman was torturing her.

As for the glass incident,I couldn't actually see where the glass came from but it was definitely somewhere above Next. It was such a bang I thought someone had a gun.

Going to the in-laws soon they're cooking roast beef ...yum.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
wow sarah trouble seems to follow you latley sorry to hear about the accident must have been awfull to witness that 
awwwwwwwwwwww sophie in new shoes clarks are great i always get sophias from there she has some pink boots at the moment everybody stopps me asking where they are from little trend setter hee hee 

i cant believe sophia is going to be 2 in 5 wks ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my baby is no longer a baby anymore she is sooooooooooo indipendant i am struggaling on what to buy her for a present with xmas been the same week grrrr lol

sounds like all the wee babys are thriving i luv to hear how they are all doing 
hows glens spots now rach ? hope there better  Sophia went through a spotty time but soon cleared up 

hi to everybody i havent mentioned 
i cant keep up there are so many of us now 

hi to Anna 
hope you are ok we all miss you buddy 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Vee

Nice to hear from you. I didn't realise Sophia's birthday was so near xmas-no wonder you're stuck for present ideas. Aww bless I bet she's more like a little person than a baby isn't she? 
I saw some baby boots in Clarks and thought I wouldn't mind them for myself!

I was thinking I might stay in tomorrow so I can maybe have a trouble free day for a change!

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Forgot to say

Channel 5 at 9 o'clock is live from Orchaard Park..should be interesting  

Sarah x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119951.0

N x


----------

